# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Zašto ne dojiti? biser

## Frida

Jučer smo od jedne poznanice ja i mm čuli zanimljiv biser zašto ne dojiti:
"Ti si luda pa objesit će ti se sise!"  :shock:  A mm, zlato moje, kaže njoj mrtav hladan " ali znaš, mi smo ti izračunali da ćemo sa onim što uštedimo od formula za nekih godinu, godinu i pol kada prestane dojiti platiti podizanje kod Glumičića". Ona gleda "Kaj ozbiljno?" veli m "da, ozbiljno" a ona će "pa onda je to OK". 
Možete vjerovati koja biserka?! M se dobro snašao, a ja sam skoro odvalila od smijeha.

----------


## apricot

Jučer sam pročitala da se u godini dana potroši cca 1800kn na adaptirano.
Nije baš dovoljno za operaciju, ali TM se dobro snašao.
Inače, ako netko ima takve strahove, treba mu reći da je sve to najviše stvar genetike i količine žlijezda koje postoje, neovisno o dojenju. Osim toga, i trudnoća učini svoje.
Pa onda... i vrijeme prolazi.
Mislim, glupo bi bilo reći da će dojenje podignuti obješene grudi, ali da će ih nešto posebno 2objesiti" - neće.

----------


## Lutonjica

> u godini dana potroši cca 1800kn na adaptirano


tak malo?? 

inače, meni se cice JESU objesile i to od PRODUŽENOG dojenja... ne baš objesile, nego postale rastezljive k'o najlonke... jer što je zara veća, to više dojimo u položajima kao npr. ja ležim na leđima, a ona na boku do mene, s mojoj cicom (jedva dvojkicom!!!) rastegnutom do svojih ustiju... mislim, to je moralo učiniti svoje...

ali, moja poanta je u tome što meni NE SMETAJU obješene cice, strije ili mlohavi trbuh i ne poduzimam ništa da to "sredim". imam 30 godina, jednu trudnoću, porod i dojenje iza sebe, i zadovoljna sam svojim tijelom takvo kakvo je. u stvari, ponosna sam na njega   :Wink:   a i MM!

----------

Mozda je malo off topic, ali meni nekoliko prijateljica visestrukih dugodojilica tvrdi da su im se grudi SMANJILE nakon prestanka dojenja i to na velicinu najmanju ikad, tj. osjetno su manje nego prije trudnoce. Zna li itko sto o tome?

----------


## Lutonjica

i ja sam prvo mislila da su se moje "smanjile", a onda sam skužila da su samo mlohave i bez oblika, pa drukčije stoje u grudnjacima   :Rolling Eyes:   a veličina je ista....

----------


## Frida

Pa zar ima nešto ljepše od prizora majke koja doji? I sretne, zdrave bebe pored takve papice? Ma ni nama ništa neće smetati, dok god će mrvica biti zadovljna i lijepo napredovati. Da 1800 kn je malo, navodno podizanje košta oko 2000 eura. Ja si želim razvoj događaja kakav je bio kod moje frendice koja je rodila prošle godine u dvananestom mjesecu: od dvojkice je narasla petica, maleni je na ciki, pred mjesec i pol je počeo papati i drugu hranu osim mlijeka, super napreduje, prekrasan mali velki miš.

----------


## apricot

Eto, taj podatak sam jučer pročitala u časopisu Beba u kući, ili tako nekako...

----------


## pinocchio

male, mlohave, nejednake veličine, obješene, s vidljivim strijama - who cares? uopće to ne primjećujem jer ne skidam pogleda s njenog prezadovoljnog lišca dok im se približava, prihvaća, mazi nježno po licu, ljubi nosićem i na kraju cica. a ni MM se niš ne buni, tj. buni se samo zato kaj ih malo vidi  :Wink:

----------


## Maja

Kaze jedna koja je prestala da se nakon nekog vremena od prestanka ipak malo popune natrag.
No, to nije naravno to, ja necu imat nikad vise cice ko sa 20 :nostalgicni smajlic uzdise i prisjeca se:
Al ne pada mi na pamet iz tog razloga ne dojiti. To mi je ono, ful nepovezivo.

Nego, mi znamo dojiti ovak: ja lezim na boku, nola do mene okrenuta prema meni, pa se onda ona okrene na trbuh, cica s njom, pa se okrene na drugi bok, ledja okrenuta meni, a cica jos u ustima. Valda sam to negdje vec i pisala, al to se zove elasticnost.

----------


## Njojza

Joj Frida, ovaj biser mi je.....HA HA HA

F nema jos ni godinu i ja se ko mazga trudim da sto vise doji a konstantno idu napadi okoline.
trenutno je najbolja fora: "ti njega ne smijes dojiti vise jer radis a mlijeko ne valja ako je stajalo duze vrijeme. osim toga, nakon 6 mjeseci dojenja, mlijeko vise nije kvalitetno"
Ili, ti isti (a vjerujte da ih ima vise) kazu: "ako ces ga vec dojiti, daj prvo izdoji i baci to prvo mlijeko pa mu onda daj frisko. Ovako samo stetis bebi."
HA HA HA
a jeste vi znale da se majcino mlijeko u cicama moze pokvariti?
ja i dalje ne mogu da se nadivim ljudskoj gluposti.

----------


## zrinka

meni je nevjerojtano kako ista moze biti vaznije od zdravlja tvog dijeteta a i tvog zdravlja...dojenje smanjuje rizik od raka dojke i to prilicno, i sto se duze doji to bolje....
o dobrobiti za dijete necu ni govoriti...

u kakvom mi to svijetu zivimo gdje je izgled dojki vazniji od zdravlja te iste dojke i zdravlja djeteta?

----------


## mamma san

> Mozda je malo off topic, ali meni nekoliko prijateljica visestrukih dugodojilica tvrdi *da su im se grudi SMANJILE nakon prestanka dojenja i to na velicinu najmanju ikad,* tj. osjetno su manje nego prije trudnoce. Zna li itko sto o tome?


Đizus!!!!! Pa kad završimo sa dojenjem meni će cicke ići "unutra"!!!!  :shock:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Nego, mi znamo dojiti ovak: ja lezim na boku, nola do mene okrenuta prema meni, pa se onda ona okrene na trbuh, cica s njom, pa se okrene na drugi bok, ledja okrenuta meni, a cica jos u ustima. Valda sam to negdje vec i pisala, al to se zove elasticnost.


e da, i kod nas postoji ta poza  :D 
fakat elastičnost bez premca.

----------


## pinocchio

> Đizus!!!!! Pa kad završimo sa dojenjem meni će cicke ići "unutra"!!!!


ima nas još  :D

----------


## Brunda

Što se tiče koštanja adaptiranog: Mi smo koristili adaptirano koje nas je koštalo 100 kn tjedno. Kome se da neka zbraja.

----------


## ivarica

> Kaze jedna koja je prestala da se nakon nekog vremena od prestanka ipak malo popune natrag.
> No, to nije naravno to, ja necu imat nikad vise cice ko sa 20 :nostalgicni smajlic uzdise i prisjeca se:
> Al ne pada mi na pamet iz tog razloga ne dojiti. To mi je ono, ful nepovezivo.
> 
> Nego, mi znamo dojiti ovak: ja lezim na boku, nola do mene okrenuta prema meni, pa se onda ona okrene na trbuh, cica s njom, pa se okrene na drugi bok, ledja okrenuta meni, a cica jos u ustima. Valda sam to negdje vec i pisala, al to se zove elasticnost.



to se zove akrobatsko dojenje.    :Laughing:  
moje su sise bile prelijepe, ali bas.
onako ko pola narance sa lijepim malim bradavicama (ko gumica na olovci, opisao je netko sise demi moore u nekom filmu). 

ali svima onima kojima bi rekla da su mi se sad objesile zbog dojenja (sto je glupost, jer je samo jedan od faktora) bi rekla da ce mi zbog dojenja izglednije sise i ostati tu gdje jesu. a i bez oziljaka od operacija.
neki dan smo nas par pricale koliko se malo dojenje promovira kao preventiva raku dojke, s obzirom na stvarno znacajnu razliku u stopi oboljenja medu dojiljama i nedojiljama i dugodojiljama, rekla bi cak i grubo neodgovorno od svih institucija koje brinu o zdravlju zena.

----------


## Angel

> inače, meni se cice JESU objesile i to od PRODUŽENOG dojenja... ne baš objesile, nego postale rastezljive k'o najlonke... jer što je zara veća, to više dojimo u položajima kao npr. ja ležim na leđima, a ona na boku do mene, s mojoj cicom (jedva dvojkicom!!!) rastegnutom do svojih ustiju... mislim, to je moralo učiniti svoje...


...pa mi onda uredno vrati/ uvuče gornji u donji dio pidžame. i onda se čude kako je meni još uvijek dojenje zadovoljstvo, a ne napor. a dijete sve samo obavi i još se pobrine da mami nisu gola leđa:- )). 
ili kad sam na wc-u, onako pred tuširanje, a ona uleti, pa prvo jedna, pa đir oko školjke i hop - druga... -pa di neće izgledati iscijeđeno. fakat jesu.

----------


## Romina

meni je tak svejedno kaj se tiče cica jel grudnjaci danas čuda rade :D a  isto tako mislim da je mali broj onih kojima cice stoje kao dva metka  :Grin:

----------


## ms. ivy

meni je mamanjojzin biser još bolji od fridinog ali se ne smijem naglas smijati jer mi je andrejček upravo zaćorio (na cici, gdje bi)

da se mlijeko pokvari, ja ćuuuuuuuuuuuuu..!!!

cure, ubuduće kad idete dojiti prvo provjerite rok trajanja!  :Shock: dvalj na desetu: a kaj ako je istekao, posuditi kod susjede?!

inače mi je teški kretenizam taj stav da će ti trudnoća/porod/dojenje upropastiti tijelo. kaj nije naša biološka funkcija produljenje vrste..?

btw ja sam imala stvarno, ali stvarno mrak cice. ubuduće će biti manje mrak, ali ne bih zbog toga propustila ni sekundicu dojenja! kako veli lutonjica, ja sam (preko)tridesetogodišnja mama i ponosna na to. :namig: a najbolje od svega, mm tvrdi da su apsolutno iste i još uvijek mrak. zaboravio jadničak.  :Shock: dvalj:

----------


## Točkica

> Mozda je malo off topic, ali meni nekoliko prijateljica visestrukih dugodojilica tvrdi da su im se grudi SMANJILE nakon prestanka dojenja i to na velicinu najmanju ikad, tj. osjetno su manje nego prije trudnoce. Zna li itko sto o tome?


Čula i ja o tome i toplo se nadam da će se meni to desiti.......

----------


## kloklo

Ms. Ivy   :Laughing:  

Inače, potpisujem te skroz _:namig:_

----------


## Vrijeska

> Jučer sam pročitala da se u godini dana potroši cca 1800kn na adaptirano.


Prije je to 10000kn.
Sestra je hranila svoje - 27kn/3 dana + bočice + dude + sterilizatori + baciš pola jer ne pojede itd.itd.

Ja sam taj podatak često korsitila u šali kada sam dobivala razno razne komentare - ujedno sam muža podsjetila na to - no još uvijek ne vidim uplatu na bankovnom računu  :Wink:

----------


## Audrey

Meni su 4 banke, klinci su mi zbrojeno bili prištekani na cice 2,5 godine, i cice mi shodno tome i izgledaju (pa kaj onda???).
Mojim prijateljicama koje su istih godina kao i ja, jedna ima dvoje djece a nije dojila ni dana, a druga nema djece, cice ne izgledaju niš bolje nego moje. Moje mišljenje je da tu dosta veliku ulogu igra genetika, ja sam od mame naslijedila lijep oblik cica, koji i kad se nešto opusti još uvijek izgleda pristojno, a koliko sam čitala da je trudnoća ta (a ne dojenje) radi koje dolazi do pretvaranja čvrstog vezivnog tkiva u masnoću.
Inače, i sama pomisao da žena ne želi dojiti jer vjeruje da će joj to 'uništiti' grudi, mi je, ono, fuuuj... mislim, kako netko može odlučiti biti majka a ne biti spreman dobrobit svog djeteta staviti na prvo mjesto. Vjerujem da se onda sebičnost takve majke ne pokazuje samo na pitanju dojenja nego i u svim ostalim vidovima brige o djetetu.

----------


## Njojza

> cure, ubuduće kad idete dojiti prvo provjerite rok trajanja! dvalj na desetu: a kaj ako je istekao, posuditi kod susjede?!


  :Laughing:  i ja sam nesto slicno rekla, samo sto sam jos dodala da cu se pokusat staviti u frizider  jer susjeda doji svoje pa nemam od koga posuditi
da me cujete kako gundjam na takve izjave.....stvarno zvucim kao strumpf mrgud ....mrzim   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

već vidim njojzu sa sisama u frižideru.
pitanje je... gdje su joj usta?

----------


## Frida

:shock: Pokvareno majčino mlijeko? Podsjetilo me na priču jedne od baka mm kojoj su pred 50-tak godina u rodilištu htjeli uzeti naranče koje je deda odnekuda nabavio uz objašnjenje da će joj se ukiseliti mlijeko! 
 :Laughing:

----------


## Frida

Kako god bilo, sa sisama koje će visiti, strijama i svim ostalim "groznim i užasnim" stvarima koje će trudnoća, porod i dojenje učiniti mome tijelu ja ću na njega biti ponosna jer ipak ja sam Mama, a pametne komentare ću kao do sada IGNORIRATI:

----------


## Njojza

joj ljudi oplakacu od smijeha 
apri, njojza je poguzija pa su i usta u frizideru, vidis da sam napisala da cu se staviti u frizider pa valjda ce nesto i ostat u njemu  :Grin:

----------


## zrinka

ili, znate li onaj o plavusi
zasto plavusa ne doji dijete - pa boli je kad grije mlijeko  :D

----------


## stray_cat

pa i mi se mozemo pohvalit biserima tipa da nije zdravo za bebu dojit preko 7 mjeseci (nisam uspjela isceprkat detalj koj kaze na koj je nacin nezdravo). to je biser iz njemacke

navodno da u srbiji preporucaju da treba prestat dojit kad beba ima 9 mjeseci

----------


## klmama

e, ja sam nakon 6 godina neprekidnog dojenja spala sa 2-ke na 0   :Razz:  

najbolje izgledaju kad sam trudna ... i nakon poroda.
mislim da mi je vrijeme da ih popunim   :Grin:  

no, kad smo kod grudnjaka, prije sam nosila te push-upove, sad samo sportske topiće. sad si ih mogu priuštit, i baš su mi praktični.

akrobatsko dojenje smo usavršili, i nakon 6 godina me fascinira elastičnost dojke, bradavica posebno.

----------


## mamazika

http://my.webmd.com/content/article/...src=RSS_PUBLIC

Ovo mi se čini kao najgora tobožmedicinski opravdana hajka na dojenje.

Does Being Breastfed Affect Later Cancer Risk?

Study Shows Little Evidence of a Link

By Salynn Boyles
WebMD Medical News  Reviewed By Louise Chang, MD
on Tuesday, October 04, 2005  

Oct. 4, 2005 - Being breastfed as an infant has little impact on cancer risk as an adult, according to a newly published study and a review of earlier research.

Researchers from the England's University of Bristol found no evidence that being breastfed increases cancer risk. A slight protective benefit against breast cancer prior to menopause was found for women who were breastfed as infants. But Richard M, Martin, PhD, who led the research team, tells WebMD that the finding is far from conclusive.

"These findings show that being breastfed doesn't increase cancer risk as an adult," he says. "There are still many unanswered questions, including whether breastfeeding is protective against heart disease and its role in brain development."

Early Studies

*Animal studies from the 1930s and 1940s first led researchers to suggest that viruses transmitted in breast milk might cause cancer later in life. Although little evidence emerged to back the claim, as late as the 1970s new moms with a family history of breast cancer were often warned not to breastfeed their daughters.

High levels of a hormone associated with growth have also been linked to breast, prostate, and colorectal cancers. Breastfeeding is believed to increase circulating levels of the hormone, known as insulin-like growth factor-I (IGF-1) levels.

"Because breastfeeding is positively associated with height and IGF-1 and because both are, in turn, positively associated with breast, prostate, and colorectal cancers, we hypothesized that breastfeeding may be associated with an increase in the risk of these cancers," Martin and colleagues wrote*.

Since breastfeeding is known to help prevent specific gastrointestinal infections, the researchers also suggested that it might help protect against GI cancers caused by these infections.

In an effort to clarify the role of early-life exposure to breast milk in later-life cancer risk, Martin and colleagues analyzed almost 65 years of data on about 4,000 people in Britain followed from the late 1930s. The study subjects were all younger than 20 at enrollment and were in their 60s, 70s, and 80s at follow-up.

The researchers also included 10 other studies that examined infant feeding and later cancer risk published between 1966 and 2005. The findings were published in the Oct. 5 issue of the Journal of the National Cancer Institute.

Clear Benefits of Breastfeeding

Neither analysis showed a conclusive link between breastfeeding history and cancer risk. But Martin says better studies are needed to answer this and other questions about breastfeeding once and for all.

The problem with the studies that have been done, says breastfeeding expert Ruth Lawrence, MD, is that they provide little information about how long babies were breastfed, whether they were breastfed exclusively, and other lifestyle factors that could influence disease risk.

Lawrence is a pediatrics professor at the University of Rochester School of Medicine in New York.

She says it is clear that breastfed babies have fewer middle ear infections and other infections, compared with babies that are bottle fed. Diarrhea, which is a major cause of death in developing countries, is also less of a problem for babies who are breastfed.

There is also a strong suggestion that breastfeeding speeds brain and visual development. The studies evaluating the protective effect of breastfeeding on allergy and asthma risk have been mixed, but Lawrence says it is clear that it can delay the onset of allergies in high-risk infants.

"We know that breastfeeding gives babies the best possible start in life," she says.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SOURCES: Martin, R.M. Journal of the National Cancer Institute, vol 97; pp 1446-1457. Richard M. Martin, PhD, University of Bristol, Bristol, England. Ruth Lawrence, MD, professor of pediatrics, University of Rochester School of Medicine, Rochester, N.Y.

----------


## mamazika

Valjda je zato prije bilo tako puno malignih bolesti a sad su eto skoro pa nestale...

----------


## zrinka

a kaze harnica




> Dojenje smanjuje rizik leukemije kod djece 
>   Objavljeno: 28.11.2004 
> 
>   Dojenje, čak i ako se radi samo o nekoliko mjeseci dojenja, može smanjiti rizik javljanja akutne limfoblastične leukemije u djece, ukazuju rezultati nove metaanalize.
> 
> 
>  Analiza 14 studija koje su sprovedene od 1988. godine ukazuju da djeca koja su dojena šest mjeseci ili dulje imaju 24% manji rizik javljanja akutne limfoblastične leukemije. Dojenje je također bilo povezano s 15% nižim rizikom javljanja akutne mijeloblastične leukemije. Osim toga, dojenje tijekom šest mjeseci ili čak i kraće imalo je zaštitni utjecaj na javljanje obje vrste leukemije, no s nešto manjom uspješnosti.
> 
>  Različite studije koje su do sada vođene rezultirale su konfliktnim zaključcima o tome da li dojenje utječe na rizik javljanja leukemije u djece. Novi rezultati bazirani na međunarodnim ispitivanjima u koja je bilo uključeno više od 8.000 djece s akutnom limfoblastičnom ili mijeloblastičnom leukemijom ukazuju na snažnu povezanost i zaštitni učinak dojenja, navode američki znanstvenici sa Sveučilišta u Kaliforniji (University of California, Berkeley). Njihovi rezultati objavljeni su najnovijem broju znanstvenog časopisa Public Health Reports.
> ...

----------


## Gaga

> navodno da u srbiji preporucaju da treba prestat dojit kad beba ima 9 mjeseci


e, pa baš... 
nije baš da imamo Rodu u Srbiji, al' nije i da smo tol'ko zaostali...
i ovde se preporučuje dojenje do godine kao najpoželjnije, a i nadalje, ukoliko se ima uslova, želje...

----------


## kli_kli

> e, pa baš...
> nije baš da imamo Rodu u Srbiji, al' nije i da smo tol'ko zaostali...
> i ovde se preporučuje dojenje do godine kao najpoželjnije, a i nadalje, ukoliko se ima uslova, želje...


Ja bih rekla da smo po pitanju dojenja prilicno zaostali. Preporuke dojenja do godinu dana se svode na tu recenicu, nema tu nikakvog razumevanja procesa dojenja, problema i poteskoca pri dojenju, i ostalog..
Svi pedijatri govore: Dojite bebu!  - a onda kazu.. moze malo caja, vode.. Ma mislim, to je samo jako jako povsinski..
A udruzenja roditelja ne postoje, emisije na televizijama su najblaze receno smesne, kursevi roditeljstva takodje...
Ukratko, u Srbiji doje samo one mame koje su imali toliku srecu pa nisu imale ama bas nikakve probleme pri dojenju..

Ko je imao jednu ragadu, taj je odustao od dojenja...
I mame koje doje daju supicu detetu od tri meseca... ma mislim... mogla bih do sutra... 

Kamo srece da imamo Rode...

----------


## ana.m

Postano: sub lis 01, 2005 1:44 pm    Naslov:	
Meni je netko rekao da dijete koje predugo doji (preko dvije godine i uostalom što je to predugo) ne može razviti svoju ososbnost, da nije osoba za sebe, da je on uvijek svoja mama  , jer kao dok dijete sisa oni su ustvari jedno i tako dok god dijete sisa ne može imati svoje ja i da može imati i psiholoških problema i kaj ti ja znam kaj sve ne...Po meni su to nebuloze! I to kaže med.sestra koja radi u ordinaciji pedijatrije!

Evo ovo sam postala na produženom doljenju na temu reakcije okoline, pa da ne ponavljam... A komentar na to. Mislim da je bolje ne komentirati!
A kaj se tiče obješenih sisa, strija i ne znam ti ja čega...Ma boli me baš! Imam frendicu, pardon imala sam je dok smo išli u srednju, sad se više ne družimo, koja je izjavila da ona neće roditi iz razloga da joj dijete ne unakazi tijelo  :shock: !!!!! Takvima bolje da Bog nikad ne podari dijete. Možda jesma zločesta ali ne znam kaj bih na to rekla. 
A ovi gore komentari, misliiiiiiiiim...Ti ljudi su stvarno s marsa opali

----------


## apricot

> Kamo srece da imamo Rode...


Pa imate Rode!
Vidiš kako se naš glas daleko čuje - internet je dostupan svima, bio on registriran u Hrvatskoj, SCG ili Tajlandu.
Dovoljne ste vas dvije iz svoje države, (a ima vas još na ovom forumu), da napravite čuda.

----------


## lidac2004

> Joj Frida, ovaj biser mi je.....HA HA HA
> 
> F nema jos ni godinu i ja se ko mazga trudim da sto vise doji a konstantno idu napadi okoline.
> trenutno je najbolja fora: "ti njega ne smijes dojiti vise jer radis a mlijeko ne valja ako je stajalo duze vrijeme. osim toga, nakon 6 mjeseci dojenja, mlijeko vise nije kvalitetno"
> Ili, ti isti (a vjerujte da ih ima vise) kazu: "ako ces ga vec dojiti, daj prvo izdoji i baci to prvo mlijeko pa mu onda daj frisko. Ovako samo stetis bebi."
> HA HA HA
> a jeste vi znale da se majcino mlijeko u cicama moze pokvariti?
> ja i dalje ne mogu da se nadivim ljudskoj gluposti.



ovo za izdajanje prvog mlijeka je i meni moja sveki rekla,kada sam ju pitala otkud joj to rekla je da su tako njoj govorili i doktori i sestre kada je rodila...dakle,nisu krivi ti ljudi sto se tako radilo prije 30 godina,jedino je steta sto i dandanas medicinsko osoblje to isto preporucuje....

----------


## branka1

> bi rekla da ce mi zbog dojenja izglednije sise i ostati tu gdje jesu. a i bez oziljaka od operacija. 
> neki dan smo nas par pricale koliko se malo dojenje promovira kao preventiva raku dojke, s obzirom na stvarno znacajnu razliku u stopi oboljenja medu dojiljama i nedojiljama i dugodojiljama, rekla bi cak i grubo neodgovorno od svih institucija koje brinu o zdravlju zena.


Ovo potpisujem. 
I uvijek kad se gvori o rpoduženom dojenju naglašavam i dobrobit za majku (pored one za dijete)
Inače, ja bih bila jako sretna da su ostale onakve kao u trudnoći. Jest da je to možda bio samo jedan broj više, ali bilo bi mi taman  :Wink:

----------


## stray_cat

> stray_cat prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> navodno da u srbiji preporucaju da treba prestat dojit kad beba ima 9 mjeseci
> 
> 
> e, pa baš... 
> nije baš da imamo Rodu u Srbiji, al' nije i da smo tol'ko zaostali...
> i ovde se preporučuje dojenje do godine kao najpoželjnije, a i nadalje, ukoliko se ima uslova, želje...


imam tu par susjeda iz srbije, informacija je od njih

----------


## apricot

> Gaga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  stray_cat prvotno napisa
> ...


Joj, stray, pa i u Hrvatskoj ima pedijatara koji koješta preporučaju - ali to nije stvar države, već educiranosti baš tog doktora.
Kako bi bilo lijepo da svi pedijatri pročitaju preporuku WHO - to bi bilo dovoljno.

----------


## Gaga

Nisu samo pedijatri, i svet je nedokazan, pun predrasuda, iskrivljenih slika, te vlada jedna obostrana nezainteresovanost. Meni su pedijatri doduše pružili max. podrške, i zahvaljujući tome dojim, inače...
Ma, ne može svet da prihvati (možda i jest do podneblja, pa mi ovde živimo od slanine i mesine i kobaja), ko bi mogo zamisliti  da je bebi dovoljno samo mleko 6 mes, ni vode, ni čaja... " bar malo supice..."...."ma kako smo mi odrasli, eee, moj je jeo slanine sa 6 mes....šta ti je mleko? aj' ti pij samo mleko pa da te vidim..." 
Nego, neko je pomenuo uskislo mleko, e, kaže meni žena od mm-ovog brata (kako se zove taj rod?) : "moja T. je sisala samo 4 mes. bila gladna, stalno plakala i ja joj jedno veče napravim 2/3-sko mleko, i popila, i spavala celu noć, a posle mi bilo glupo da joj dam da siki uskislo mleko, mislim stajalo celu noć, a toplo...bilo mi bajato... " 
Hiljadu puta sam samo zamišljalja dijaloge u njihovoj kući tog jutra... " da joj dam, a?...pa nemoj, možda je uskislo?...pa, da, toplo je..." 
Mm i ja vrištali od smeha...

----------


## ms. ivy

gaga   :Laughing:  

pa trebala je spavati u frižideru... ili barem na balkonu!

----------


## dmi

Sto se tice dojenja u Srbiji i njegove promocije, evo mog iskustva. Moja pedijatrica, na primer, promovise iskljucivo dojenje do sest meseci (a ipak je predlozila da uvedem dohranu sa mesec dana jer mi je beba napredovala 560g  :shock: sto ja naravno nisam uradila i bila sam u pravu jer je moja bebana poduplala porodjajnu tezinu sa nepuna 4 meseca). Sad smo bile na kontroli pre dva dana i kaze ona vidimo se 18. novembra za sledeci krug vakcinacije i onda cemo pricati o dohrani, na sta sam joj ja odgovorila da nemam nameru da pocinjem dohranu pre navrsenih 6 meseci. Ona se malo iznenadila i kaze da majke obicno dolaze i pitaju da uvedu deci sokice i kasice sa tri meseca.
Naravno, uz sve ovo mogu da se pohvalim da nisam imala nikakvih problema sa grudima, nikakve upale, mastitise i zastoje, ragade...
Sve je to verovatno i doprinelo da sa puno zadovoljstva pristupim dojenju moje lutkice. A sto se tice mog okruzenja, svi jako pozitivno gledaju na to sto samo dojim i podrzavaju me u potpunosti.
No, izgleda da se mame uglavnom odlucuju na adaptirano, iz potpuno suludih razloga kao sto je na primer izgled grudi.   :Mad:  
Ja promovisem dojenje medju svojim prijateljicama i nastavicu to da radim a Rodama mogu da zahvalim sto sam u ovom bitnom poslu uspela.
Pozdrav,
dmi3

----------


## Honey

Drage naše forumašice iz Srbije (i ostale), nemojte misliti da je kod nas u praksi situacija kao na forumu. Relativno mali broj žena je uopće na ovom forumu. Od onih koje nisu tu dosta njih sluša savjete svoje okoline koja nema pojma, a jako mali broj se u slučaju nekog problema obrati za pomoć npr. SOS telefonu.
U mojoj okolini se jednostavno proglasi: nestalo mi mlijeka, nema ga dosta, slabo je. U rodilištu sam bila u sobi sa ženom koja prvi i drugi dan nije mogla ništa izdojiti, a beba se mučila sa prihvatom sise (krivo ga se stavljala), pa je odmah zvala svog muža da kupi bočicu i (kršitelj koda). Sestre sa odjela joj isto tako nisu dale nikakvu podršku. Nije htjela ni čuti mene ni ikoga drugog, jednostavno je digla ruke. Jer ona već ima jedno dijete (isto nije dojila), a meni je ovo prvo pa ja njoj ništa ne mogu govoriti.
Ove žene koje su tu su one koje se trude održati svoje dojenje i pomoći drugima, a vama svaka čast što se toliko trudite, jednog dana ćete vi biti podrška svojim bližnjima, pod uvjetom naravno da one žele pomoć.

----------


## kloklo

> Postano: sub lis 01, 2005 1:44 pm    Naslov:	
> Meni je netko rekao da dijete koje predugo doji (preko dvije godine i uostalom što je to predugo) ne može razviti svoju ososbnost, da nije osoba za sebe, da je on uvijek svoja mama  , jer kao dok dijete sisa oni su ustvari jedno i tako *dok god dijete sisa ne može imati svoje j*a i da može imati i psiholoških problema


Tko god vidi moju Leonu kad se mazgovskom upornošću bori za nešto oko čega joj je stalo - ne bi mu malo na pamet pomisliti kako ona nema svoje *JA*  :Wink:

----------


## Paulita

Moja sveki je operirala neku kvržicu na dojci. Navodno ostalo zato što je "dugo" dojila ( 8 mjeseci). Neznam da li joj je to doktor rakao ili tko. A šogorica, kad je jučer bilo na tv o dojiljama na Jarunu, i kad je vidjela da velike bebe doje, ostala zabezeknuta. Mislim... Kao da je to nešto strašno. Već vidim pokušaje uvjeravanja Lovra da ostavi ciku. Samo nek se usude!

----------


## Gaga

E da lanem još koju o pedijatrima i neću više, bilo kako bilo istina je da sam ja s pedijatrima imala sreće, i da je svuda još uvek jednako mali broj dojilja, bez obzira na to promovisali to pedijatri ili ne, i da ako majka nije istrajna i odlučna ni oni neće preterano insistirati... Ja sam bila odlučna, te mi niko nije mog'o ništa _:smajlić koji se ponosno isprsio, i sad od cica ne vidi ništa pred nosom:_ 
Ipak vi u Hrvatskoj ste u prednosti bar za jednu Rodu (i marame), te bih volela kad bismo i mi mogli da imamu tu mogućnost da promovišemo novim mamama širom naše zemlje ove blagodeti dojenja. Sad je definitivno moderno ne dojiti.
 Inače mm je sisao tri i po godine! (bravo za sveki  :Wink:  )Ja nisam upoznala osobu sa više samopouzdanja od mm-a! Aj nek se javi neko ko zna psihologiju malo više od mene, ali onoliko koliko ja znam, dojenje, naročito na zahtev, kojim se ostvaruje nezamenjiv kontakt majka - dete, odgovaranje na svaki detetov poziv, osluškivanje njegovih potreba i zadovoljavanje istih, apsolutno i bezuslovno, je najbolji način upravo za razvoj detetovog samopouzdanja i obezbediće detetu najbolji put ka samosvesnom i samopouzdanom mentalno zdravom čoveku. Dojenje preko godine dana ima više psihološkog značaja nego nutritivnog, naravno, i uvek se može raspravljati kad je psihologija u pitanju.
 (ups, jel to off topic?)

----------


## apricot

Nije, super je!

----------


## VedranaV

Dojim skoro 4 godine, nije mi se niš objesilo osim podočnjaka, ali to nema veze s dojenjem, i moj sin ima svoje vlastito ja. O, itekako ga ima. S ovim psihološkim truć truć bla bla forama napravite samo shift+delete - ne postoji nijedan dokaz da dojenje štetno za psihički razvoj.

----------


## VedranaV

fali "je"

----------


## apricot

vidiš da si postala disleksična - to ti je sigurnop od dojenja   :Razz:

----------


## ana.m

A da tek čujete ovo...Ja ne znam kaj da mislim.
Janko je krenuo u jaslice i to već znamo. Tamo teško zaspi jer je naučio uz sisu i to je sad malo problem. I tete mi stalno tupe da neka ga odvikavam da bla, bla, bla, čak mi je jučer jedna od njih rekla da neka začepim uši i pustim ga da plače jer ga drugačije neću moći odviknuti od sise  :shock: . A danas...Janko je jučer imao proljev, i svako malo su ga neki kao grčevi lovili pa je plakao malo i tak (btw i ja sam imala isti problem očito neka jednodnevna virozica). A sad čujte tetino objašnjenje situacije. "To vam je zato jer vi sad više nemate toliko mlijeka pa se on naguta zraka i onda ga hvataju grčevi od toga i zato ima proljev. Vidite da vam to (dojiti ga) više nije dobro pa bolje da ga odviknete od popodnevnog sisanja. Najbolje da sisa samo navečer pa će se do tada nešto mlijeka ipak skupiti i neće vuči samo zrak pa neće imati ni grčeve...!!!" Ja ne znam kaj bi na ovo rekla :shock:

----------


## krumpiric

jeli može roda organizirat kakvu školu za sve koji rade s djecom??
jer ovo gore mi je bolesno!!

----------


## Paulita

Mislim da dosta ljudi nezna prednosti dojenja upravo radi toga što prije to nije bilo "poželjno". Prije 10 godina je moja sestra na preporuku pedijatra davala maloj od dva mjeseca sokiće od jabuke, mrkve itd. A malo nakon toga je počela s dohranom. I naravno ubrzo prestala dojiti. A čak mi je danas jedna mama rekla da se začudila kad su joj nakon poroda dali bebu na prsa jer još nije imala mlijeka. Ja sam joj odgovorila da se to radi upravo iz razloga da se potakne proizvodnja. Ona to nije znala. 
Sve u svemu, sretna sam što postoje Rode! 8)

----------


## VedranaV

Jedan liječnik s kojim surađujemo kaže da je ovo što je napravljeno s dojenjem - najveći nekontrolirani eksperiment u povijesti čovječanstva.

----------


## ana.m

A danas....Dođem ja po Janka u dva u jaslice kak smo se dogovorili a dijete uplakano, crvene okice od suza, plikovi oko okica i nosića od plakanja, glas mu promuko od plakanja. Ma užas, a sve zato jer nije htio zaspati i uz sve to naravo i jaaaaako umoran. A teta će meni :"Mama, sad kad dođete doma ni slučajno da mu niste dali cicati" !!!!!!!!   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## VedranaV

:Sad: 
Mislim da ti ne preostaje ništa drugo nego da ih educiraš. Imaš na http://www.roda.hr/_upload/dokumenti...no_dojenje.pdf koristan letak pa im možeš možda odnijeti. Ima nas dosta koje smo dojile dok su djeca išla u jaslice, uspavljivala se dojeći kad je mama na raspolaganju, a tete su bez puno problema pronašle način da uspavaju dijete dok mame nema.

Držim fige.

----------


## ms. ivy

a da se tete radije malo više potrude oko njega?   :Mad:  pitam se što bi rekle da ne doji a ima problema sa spavanjem.

odnesi im letak.

----------


## lidija_33

ana.m - zar bas mora u jaslice? ovo je okrutno sto mu rade i jos tebe za to okrivljavaju. moj Š koji je mladji od tvog sina i isto se uspavljuje na siki stalno. ali ako mene nema a njemu se spava, onda zaspe tati na rukama. ocito se tetama ne da njega drzati malo da se umiri i zaspe, a opravdavat ce se da ima djece puno, njih malo i okrivljavat tebe koja ga, zamisli, jos dojis!!! dijete  jako dobro zna da kad nema mame, nema ni sike i samo da se malo potrude oko njega sve bi bilo u redu

----------


## apricot

ana.m, ne daj se!
kako je i Vedrana rekla, i naša djeca su se uspavljivala na cici, a u vrtiću su pronašli neki svoj model uspavljivanja. tete očito okrivljuju dojenje za sve!
porazgovaraj s njima, a ako to ne upali, odi kod vrtićkog psihologa i reci kakav problem imate.
pitala bih ja tetu zna li jelovnik svakoga djeteta u grupi i prigovara li zbog cikle, graha ili krumpira. ili joj smeta kontakt majka - dijete? hoće li joj sutra smetati zagrljaj ili poljubac za rastanak?!

----------


## lidija_33

hoće li joj sutra smetati zagrljaj ili poljubac za rastanak?![/quote]

da, propisno je poljubiti dijete tri puta na godinu jer se inače razmazi i nema svoju osobnost :grrrrrr:
a sve kako bi dobili poslušnog zombija u vrtiću kako bi njima bilo lakše

----------


## ana.m

Lidija, nažalost mora u jaslice. Nekog da ga čuva si trenutno ne možemo priuštiti, a bake su još mlade (46 i 52) i zaposlene i jedna u Virovitici a jedna u Velikoj Gorici!
A kaj se tiče ovog grljenja i ljubljena, ja svoje dijete prije nego otvorim vrata i pozovem tetu izljubim i izgrlim sovje dijete jer kad one dođu : "Mama, brzo idite da vas ne vidi pa da ne počne plakati"   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mejra's mommy

Dobar push up grudnjak radi svoje.   :Grin:  Meni moje prilicno objesene nakon god. dojenja ne smetaju. Mi mom MM. Sada su naravno ko bundave a MM su sad najsladje!  :Grin:  

Nema niceg sladjeg kad bebac doji. Pa te malo u oci pogleda (naravno sa cicom jos ustima  :Grin:  )   :Saint:  Heaven on Earth

----------


## Paulita

> Nema niceg sladjeg kad bebac doji. Pa te malo u oci pogleda (naravno sa cicom jos ustima  )   Heaven on Earth


I kad se nasmije s cikom u ustima....

----------


## mamma Juanita

ana.m, ja takvim tetama ne bi dala svoje dijete  :Sad:  .
i otkud pravo TETAMA da tako autoritativno instruiraju MAMU djeteta ???




> u kakvom mi to svijetu zivimo gdje je izgled dojki vazniji od zdravlja te iste dojke i zdravlja djeteta?


u svijetu gdje je nedavno provedeno sociolosko istrazivanje u Njemackoj medju tinejdzerima s pitanjem 
"sto bi zeljeli kao poklon od svojih roditelja za maturu?"
odgovor vecine (mislim 70-80 %) je bio -"plasticnu operaciju za neki dio tijela " :Crying or Very sad: 

a propos sisa i sisanja-moja rodica nije dojila ni dana, a dobila je strije jos u pocetku trudnoce (naglo se jako udebljala), sise su joj se objesile i smanjile usprkos nedojenju.
nisu ni moje vise savrsene po izgledu ko nekad (makar su meni i MMu i dalje lijepe), ali zato su sveskupa vec 3ipol godine u funkciji koja im je bogomdana i zbog toga JESU savrsene  :Wink:  .

----------


## Gaga

e, a moja mama je mene dojila 7 meseci, nije nešto mnogo, ali opet dobro, i to 6 meseci bez dohrane, kaže mama po ceo dan   :Rolling Eyes:  , a njene sise su posle bile takve da sve do menopauze nije morala da nosi grudnjak koliko su čvrste bile. dakle, to je opšta zabluda za neznalice da se cice obese od cicanja, što daje mamama koje ionako ne bi dojile "razlog" da ne doje. 
meni su moje sad skoro do pupka, pa šta, važno je da su u funkciji! 
živele cice u funkciji  :D

----------


## Paulita

ŽIVJELE!!

----------


## Točkica

> živele cice u funkciji  :D


Tako jeee!!!
ja sam nekidan čula nešto nevjerovatno....jedna je 23-godišnjakinja rodila nedavno treće dijete, danju bebi daje adaptirano jer čuva svoje mlijeko za noć....... :shock: ..... I ne prihvaća ničije savjete.....
Dođe mi da joj u sandučić ubacim Rodine letke....

----------


## Gaga

iako gluplje u životu nisam čula, umreću od smeha!!!!!!!
dobro, ona bar ne misli da mleko može da uskisne!
ubaci joj letke!

----------


## Njojza

:Laughing:  nek  vas nista ne cudi
nevjerovatno je koliko ljudi oko mene misli da treba da "cuva" mlijeko za navece 
ja ih i dalje upucujem na rodu ali to je dzaba....
kad ono utuvi sebi u glavu da je u pravu, ma mozes ti pjevat borbene   :Grin:  
(jedna takva je nedavno ostala bez mlijeka)

----------


## ana.m

Ma, niš ni mene ne čudi.
 Jučer došli mi u goste k jednoj našoj frendici koja ima troje dijece. Njena frendica prije par dana rodila 4. dijete. Došli su valjda prekjučer iz bolnice i jučer zove ta žena koja je rodila ovu našu frendicu. Ja ne čujem kaj ova prva govori ali skužim kroz razgovor da ju pita u vezi dojenja, da su joj valjda dojke prenapunjene mlijekom,da mali ne može uhvatiti bradavicu kak je jako puna mlijeka i sl. A ova će njoj :"Ma kaj se zafrkavaš, daj mu bocu, kaj se mučiš, bar bu ti spaval,  pa to izdoji, bla, bla, bla..." Ja se nisam htjela petljati jer ionako me ne bi ozbiljno shvatila, jer kaj ja znam ja imam samo jedno dijete. Ali došlo mi je da joj uzmem slušalicu i kažem ženi da nazove rodin telefon za dojenje. Ma i sama bi joj znala reći kaj da radi, od savjeta ove mi se zavrtilo u glavi. Samo mi je kroz glavu prošlo "Nije ni čudo kaj žene ostaju bez mlijeka"

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Meni je nevjerojatno to nepotrebno uvođenje adaptiranog mlijeka...brdo puta sam čula da je pedijatrica preporučila mami (ili sama mama odlučila) da za zadnji obrok bebi (kršitelj koda) da bi se mama malo odmorila   :Rolling Eyes:  
Pa ako se neka mama već odluči za preskakanje jednog podoja, zašto se jednostavno ne izdoji da joj muž njenim mlijekom podoji bebu (meni bi u prvom mjesecu ionako cice doslovno pukle da miško nije papao non stop), nego uzimaju (kršitelj koda) jer što će joj biti od jednog (kršitelj koda)a na dan? 
Ma znate što, mene užasno nerviraju argumenti poput "ma što će joj biti od jedne žličice..., od jednog (kršitelj koda)a,...i sl.". Moram podijeliti s vama još jedan biser, koji nije vezan uz dojenje nego uz hodalicu...sretnem ja neki dan jednu poznanicu čiji je klinac tjedan dana stariji od mog (moj sutra slavi 5 mjeseci   :Love:  )...i kaže ona, onako puna sebe, kako traži po gradu hodalicu jer joj mali ne želi sjediti(!?!) ni ležati jer je napredan i jak pa će ga staviti u hodalicu (pedijatrica se slaže s njom)...mali inače, naravno, još ni ne puže  :shock: Što reći?   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Paulita

Pa da, kažu daj djetetu (kršitelj koda) ili rižolino da prespavaju cijelu noć. Ah ti pametni savjeti...

----------


## molly

Sto ce nam tijelo ako ga necemo koristiti?? Dobila sam uzasne strije po cijelom trbuhu i svi imaju zgrozen izraz lica kada ih ugledaju. Sise su mi i inace bile prevelike pa su mi se usljijed podoja dosta objesile, a dojim tek 3 mj. Strije smatram poput "ratne povrede" koju sam zaradila u nastojanju da dobijem dijete....i uspjela sam....moj trofej je kraj mene   :Grin:  A sto se tice objesenih sisa....da li vam je ljepse vidjeti neku staru zenu svu izoblicenu plasticnim operacijama sa prikeljenim osmjehom na licu koji budi strah u osobi koja je gleda, ili vam je ipak ljepse vidjeti na TV one crnkinje iz nekih zabiti koje su gole i kojima doista vise sise i imaju doista topli osmjeh i blagi pogled??   :Saint:

----------


## Amalthea

molly,   :Heart:   !

----------


## Honey

Nekidan sam pričala sa svojim bratićem čija žena je nedavno rodila. Mala sad ima mjesec i pol i mama doji, ALI... počeli su grčevi i oni ju namjeravaju "naučiti" na bočicu i dudicu jer što god mama jede, mala ima grčeve   :Evil or Very Mad:  Zato je bolje uvaliti umjetno mlijeko??? Bože svašta, pitam se otkuda im takve ideje?
Naravno da sam potrošila i živaca i vremena objašnjavajući njemu, i mislim da sam uspjela, ali pitanje je da li će on nju uspjeti uvjeriti.

----------


## Mihovil

moja teta je izjavila da produženim dojenjem stradaju kosti i mamino zdravlje. Ja sam je pokušavala uvjeriti kako to nije točno, a na argument da smanjuje rizik od raka dojke odgovorila mi je da što se ja brinem kada toga u našoj obitelji nema !? takve stvari mi samo daju još veću želju da dojim što duže.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Honey, pokušaj im objasnit da je adaptirno mlijeko teže probavljivo od majčinog i da će se prelaskom na njega bebi najvjerojatnije grčevi još pojačati.




> moja teta je izjavila da produženim dojenjem stradaju kosti i mamino zdravlje. Ja sam je pokušavala uvjeriti kako to nije točno, a na argument da smanjuje rizik od raka dojke odgovorila mi je da što se ja brinem kada toga u našoj obitelji nema !? takve stvari mi samo daju još veću želju da dojim što duže.


Umanjuje i rizik od raka jajnika i maternice i rizik od osteoporoze.
Dojenje je dobro i za mamine i za bebine kosti  :Wink:  .



> http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=236&Show=1458
> 
> *Dojenjem koje traje 6-24 mjeseca smanjujete rizik od raka dojke za 11-25%.* Znanstvenici objašnjavaju ovaj fenomen supresijom ovulacije kod dojilja, ali i lokalnim učinkom koji je povezan s time da dojka obavlja svoju normalnu fiziološku funkciju. 
> Dojenje također* smanjuje i rizik od raka jajnika i maternice*, vjerojatno stoga što tijekom perioda dojenja ne dolazi do ovulacije i izlaganja visokim razinama hormona estrogena.
> Možda vas zabrinjava činjenica da se radikalne dijete ne preporučuju dok dojite, a čini vam se da vam je sva stara odjeća pretijesna. No proizvodnja mlijeka je aktivni metabolički proces, i na taj proces Vaše tijelo troši 200-500 kalorija dnevno. Da bi potrošili tu energiju baveći se sportom, trebali biste 30 puta preplivati bazen ili svakodnevno sat vremena voziti bicikl (naravno, smijete plivati ili voziti bicikl i dok dojite, ako Vas to veseli).
> *Majke koje su za vrijeme trudnoće imale gestacijski dijabetes imati će nižu razinu šećera u krvi ukoliko doje.* 
> *Dojenjem se također smanjuje rizika od razvoja dijabetesa kod žena kod kojih je taj rizik inače povećan.* Žene koje su već prije trudnoće bolovale od dijabetesa tipa I često tijekom dojenja trebaju uzimate manju količinu inzulina od majki koje ne doje. Dojilje također imaju visoku razinu korisnog HDL kolesterola, odnosno kolesterola visoke gustoće. 
> Svi ovi čimbenici, optimalan gubitak težine, poboljšana kontrola šećera u krvi, kao i dobar profil kolesterola, *smanjuju rizik od bolesti srca i krvožilnog sustava.*
> Važan element u proizvodnji mlijeka je kalcij, kojeg žene gube prilikom laktacije. Zbog toga su mnogi stručnjaci donedavno smatrali da dojilje imaju povećan rizik od osteoporoze. Novija ispitivanja pokazuju da se gustoća kostiju nakon završetka dojenja vraća na prijašnju razinu. Dugoročno, ukoliko tijekom perioda dojenja jedete raznovrsnu hranu i uzimate dovoljno kalcija, *laktacija smanjuje rizik od osteoporoze*, jer je u novijim studijama uočeno da* žene koje nisu dojile imaju nakon menopauze veći rizik od frakture kuka.*Naravno, prednosti dojenja nećete osjetiti samo u budućnosti, već i sad dok dojenje traje. 
> ...

----------


## Mamasita

Od svih bisera meni su najači oni kad se mame beba starih 2-3 tjedna "guše u suzama", jer kao ne mogu dojiti, pa jadne, moraju preći na adaptirano. To me je užasno patetično i iritantno.
Ne kužim zašto niti jedna od njih nema hrabrosti priznati da se ne želi zahebavati s ragadama, skokovima u razvoju, zastojem mlijeka, mastitisom, soorom, ili što god već bio problem koji ih je snašao, i da jednostavno želi hraniti bebu adaptiranim???
Užasno me to živcira!  :Mad:

----------


## Mamasita

To mi je, a ne me je užasno patetično i iritantno.  :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

> Od svih bisera meni su najači oni kad se mame beba starih 2-3 tjedna "guše u suzama", jer kao ne mogu dojiti, pa jadne, moraju preći na adaptirano. To me je užasno patetično i iritantno.
> Ne kužim zašto niti jedna od njih nema hrabrosti priznati da se ne želi zahebavati s ragadama, skokovima u razvoju, zastojem mlijeka, mastitisom, soorom, ili što god već bio problem koji ih je snašao, i da jednostavno želi hraniti bebu adaptiranim???
> Užasno me to živcira!


ja vjerujem da je mnogima od njih stvarno tesko i okrivljuju sebe sto ne mogu dojiti.

----------


## maslacak1

[quote="ivarica"]


> Od svih bisera meni su najači oni kad se mame beba starih 2-3 tjedna "guše u suzama", jer kao ne mogu dojiti, pa jadne, moraju preći na adaptirano. To me je užasno patetično i iritantno.
> Ne kužim zašto niti jedna od njih nema hrabrosti priznati da se ne želi zahebavati s ragadama, skokovima u razvoju, zastojem mlijeka, mastitisom, soorom, ili što god već bio problem koji ih je snašao, i da jednostavno želi hraniti bebu adaptiranim???
> Užasno me to živcira!


Ja sam imala sličan problem, i gore napisano mi djeluje malo grubo.Moj bebač je za mjesec dana dobio samo PET DEKAGRAMA, a bio je dojen na zahtjev. Sikio bi i po sat vremena, dojke su se praznile, imao je po tri pokakane pelene i pet-šest mokrih. Oko trećeg tjedna doslovno se nije skidao sa sike, i bio je razdražljiv. Iako je pedijatar zagovarao da nastavim isključivo sa dojenjem, dala sam mu bočicu adaptiranog i za tjedan dana dobio je 460g. Vagan je na istoj vagi jer je pri porodu pokupio bakteriju u oku, pa smo drugi dan po izlasku iz bolnice bili kod pedijatra.   

"ja vjerujem da je mnogima od njih stvarno tesko i okrivljuju sebe sto ne mogu dojiti. "

Bilo mi je strašno teško jer sam okrivljavala sebe. Kakva sam ja to majka, čak mi ni mlijeko ne valja...
Miš je nastavio sikiti (još uvijek siki  :Wink:  ), i poslije podoja još popije bocu adaptiranog. 
Eto, to je naše iskustvo, da ne ispadne da sve koje plaču ne žele dojiti.

----------


## lidac2004

> Od svih bisera meni su najači oni kad se mame beba starih 2-3 tjedna "guše u suzama", jer kao ne mogu dojiti, pa jadne, moraju preći na adaptirano. To me je užasno patetično i iritantno.
> Ne kužim zašto niti jedna od njih nema hrabrosti priznati da se ne želi zahebavati s ragadama, skokovima u razvoju, zastojem mlijeka, mastitisom, soorom, ili što god već bio problem koji ih je snašao, i da jednostavno želi hraniti bebu adaptiranim???
> Užasno me to živcira!


a mene zivciraju ovakve izjave zbog kojih vam ljudi i odlaze sa foruma.

----------


## Mamasita

> a mene zivciraju ovakve izjave zbog kojih vam ljudi i odlaze sa foruma.


Ne kužim zašto misliš da bi netko radi mog mišljenja o nečemu otišao s foruma???

----------


## Mamasita

> ja vjerujem da je mnogima od njih stvarno tesko i okrivljuju sebe sto ne mogu dojiti.


I ja vjerujem da je mnogima stvarno teško i da okrivljuju sebe što ne mogu dojiti, ali ipak ih je više (barem onih koje ja znam), koje mogu dojiti, ali kod prvog većeg problema odustaju i prelaze na adaptirano. Onda plaču radi toga i teško im je, umjesto da daju sve od sebe da riješe problem.
I upravo zato što ne daju sve od sebe da riješe problem, ja ne vjerujem u njihove suze. 
Još jednom naglašavam da se ovo ne tiće svih mama koje ne doje.
Sve ovo što pišem je moje viđenje stvari i moje mišljenje. Nije mi namjera nikoga povrijediti ili nedaj Bože otjerati s foruma.

----------


## šefika

Ja sam nakon poroda i otvorila topić o opuštenim grudima!Blesaća!Danas shvaćam da nema lijepšeg osjećaja od dojenja djeteta!Pa kad ciki i onako milo me pogleda i nasmije se,kao da mi kaže hvala mama!
Ja sam ovih dana primjetila da mi cike stoje kad se izdojim a da vise kad su pune mlijeka.Ma više se ne zamaram time,počela sam si napokon kupovati grudnjake kvalitetne i cike stoje u njima ko prije.A ja osobno ne smatram da mi je dojenje objesilo cice,već se to desilo zbog prebrzog rastezanja kože u trudnoći.
Što mi je najvažnije,moj muž kaže da mu nikakve cice ne mogu zamijenit sina!Jer kako on kaže ljepota je prolazna!

[/quote]Dojim skoro 4 godine, nije mi se niš objesilo osim podočnjaka, ali to nema veze s dojenjem, i moj sin ima svoje vlastito ja. O, itekako ga ima. S ovim psihološkim truć truć bla bla forama napravite samo shift+delete - ne postoji nijedan dokaz da dojenje štetno za psihički razvoj.
BRAVO!!

----------


## šefika

Ja uskočila ko padobranac!!  :Embarassed:

----------

> Od svih bisera meni su najači oni kad se mame beba starih 2-3 tjedna "guše u suzama", jer kao ne mogu dojiti, pa jadne, moraju preći na adaptirano. To me je užasno patetično i iritantno.
> Ne kužim zašto niti jedna od njih nema hrabrosti priznati da se ne želi zahebavati s ragadama, skokovima u razvoju, zastojem mlijeka, mastitisom, soorom, ili što god već bio problem koji ih je snašao, i da jednostavno želi hraniti bebu adaptiranim???
> Užasno me to živcira!


Oooooo, moram duuuuuuuboko udahnuti i brojati do 150.
Jedan, dva, tri,... ma kvragu i  brojanje!

Duso draga... 
Vidis, ja sam od tih koja se gusila u suzama jer mi zbog pogresnih savjeta dojenje nije uspjelo i to ne samo kad mi je beba bila 2-3 tjedna stara nego SVAKI PUT kad sam morala primiti flasicu u ruke i zasipati onaj grozni prah u nju. I zamisli, to mi se dogadjalo ne samo s prvom bebom, nego i drugom. Pa stvarno sam pateticna i iritantna!

Mene, recimo, uzasno zivcira kad si mlada osoba, bez previse iskustva da za pravo osudjivati bilo koga, bez da je i na trenutak pomislila kako bi se ona osjecala u slicnoj situaciji.   :Evil or Very Mad:  x10000000000000000000000000000

----------


## cekana

Dille potpisujem!!! Istooooo!
Nije bilo nikoga da mi uputi jednu rečenicu koja bi pomogla - skok u razvoju napr. i ohrabri me da pokušam dalje, ali kako je jedna cura rekla, Bog ti je dao treću priliku, i sad sam sretna što sam upoznala Rode, puno naučila i skupila tonu samopouzdanja...

----------


## anchie76

> Ne kužim zašto niti jedna od njih nema hrabrosti priznati da se ne želi zahebavati s ragadama, skokovima u razvoju, zastojem mlijeka, mastitisom, soorom, ili što god već bio problem koji ih je snašao, i da jednostavno želi hraniti bebu adaptiranim???


Mozda jednostavno neznaju da se ti problemi mogu rijesiti, ili im u tom trenu izgledaju nerjesivi... ili dobivaju krive savjete....  

Ne mozes druge osudjivati zato sto ne postupaju u odredjenim situacijama kao ti   :Saint:  .  Svi smo mi razliciti, i svi mi razlicito reagiramo u raznim situacijama.  Vjerojatno one u toj situaciji zaista misle da su naletjele na zid, jer u suprotnom vjerojatno ne bi presle na adaptirano.

Polako Mamasita, nemoj olako osudjivati druge mame, nije sve tako crno-bijelo kako se cini   :Wink:   :Saint:

----------


## Mamasita

Joj, stvarno ste krivo shvatile cure...no ja sam kriva jer nisam detaljno objasnila......
Dakle, ovako:
Ono što sam napisala odnosi se na žene koje JESU INFORMIRANE, dakle znaju kako riješiti određeni problem, ali ne žele. Npr. znam mamu koja je imala ragade i izjavila da neće ona dozvolit da joj beba uništi njezine "dragocjene" bradavice i da "kaj bu se ona mučila i zahebavala s kremicama"i jednostavno prestala dojiti i prešla na adaptirano. 2 dana nakon te izjave ista je pričala o tome, tj. opravdavala se nekome kako je svjesna koliko je zdravije dojiti i koliko je njoj teško i kako noćima plaće jer NIJE MOGLA DOJITI. Eto, to je jedan od nekoliko sličnih slučajeva na koje sam naišla u svom susjedstvu. ( Dille, evo sad i ja ko ja-ma ).
Dakle, TO mi je jadno i živcira me ( a nisam uopće sretna što me takve stvari živciraju )
Dille pls, sorry, stvarno te nisam htjela tako naljutiti niti sam htjela da se bilo tko osjeća uvrijeđenim.
Jednostavno ću od sada u svojim postovima biti puno određenija i detaljnija, jer nije mi baš drago kad nedorečenošću izazivam ovakve reakcije.   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Lu

> Dakle, ovako:
> Ono što sam napisala odnosi se na žene koje JESU INFORMIRANE, dakle znaju kako riješiti određeni problem, ali ne žele. Npr. znam mamu koja je imala ragade i izjavila da neće ona dozvolit da joj beba uništi njezine "dragocjene" bradavice i da "kaj bu se ona mučila i zahebavala s kremicama"i jednostavno prestala dojiti i prešla na adaptirano. 2 dana nakon te izjave ista je pričala o tome, tj. opravdavala se nekome kako je svjesna koliko je zdravije dojiti i koliko je njoj teško i kako noćima plaće jer NIJE MOGLA DOJITI. Eto, to je jedan od nekoliko sličnih slučajeva na koje sam naišla u svom susjedstvu. Dakle, TO mi je jadno i živcira me ( a nisam uopće sretna što me takve stvari živciraju )


znam, imam i ja jednu takvu i sama sebi idem na zivce sta to dozivljavam tako osobno.

----------


## michelle zg

Ja tek trebam roditi prvo dijete i svim srcem bih željela dojiti bebicu. Dosta sam naučila zahvaljujući Rodi a u međuvremenu su mi i neke prijateljice postale mame i uspješno doje pa ću i tu imati potporu. 

Neki dan me moja sveki (koja je inače super) neugodno iznenadila svojim komentarom kad smo razgovarali o dojenju i kad joj je MM rekao da bismo voljeli da možemo bebicu dugo dojiti, a koji je bio otprilike ovakav: "Ma daj, šta vam je? Treba dojiti max. do 3-4 mjeseca! Samo ćeš imati problema, nećeš moći nikuda otići i ostaviti bebu. Šta ti treba da stalno cvili za cicom?" 


A mislim si - pa kud ja to idem da moram ostavljati nekome bebu, ne izlazim već godinama. Sve se svodi na povremene kućne posjete prijateljima. A i zar je to razlog da svome djetetu uskratim nešto tako dragocjeno?

Stvarno, kako se nositi s ovakvim glupostima?

----------

Mamasita, sve OK. 8)

----------


## Honey

A mene živcira što me posvuda pitaju jel dojim. Pa kad kažem <da> onda krenu pitanja: kaj još, a imaš dosta mlijeka, joj blago tebi...

Ja nikad nikoga ne pitam zašto ne doji i smatram da je to nešto što svaka majka mora sa sobom raščistiti, mislim na osjećaj krivnje i nezadovoljstva. Ne sviđa mi se što svaki čas slušam žalopojke i stalno treba nekoga tješiti. Tisuću puta sam pročitala i na ovom i drugim forumima ove riječi upućene mamama koje ne doje: "Nitko ne misli da nisi dobra majka zato što ne dojiš" i to stvarno većina nas misli. Nitko ne poziva nikoga na opravdavanje.

Ja mislim da svaka žena koja to želi čini ono što može i u skladu sa informacijama koje ima. Živciraju me one koje "neće da im netko stalno visi na cici", "ne mogu nikamo od djeteta ako doje", "cice će im se objesiti", "imam slabo mlijeko jer mi dijete traži svaka dva sata" i sl. A takvih na forumu praktički i nema. I onda netko njih treba tješiti jer imaju osjećaj manje vrijednosti, a ima žena koje su se stvarno trudile i znaju da su učinile sve što mogu. Te zaslužuju poštovanje, a ne sažaljenje!

----------


## aries24

Neki dan sam u ormariću naletila na 2 bočice koje smo kupili u velikoj kupovini prije rođenja bebe, manja je za čaj, veća za mlijeko  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  (morala sam si dati oduška!)

Znala sam da želim dojiti i opet sam upala u taj gruppenzwang (da vidimo, dajte mi kremicu, gazice, o, pa da, dajte i 2 bočice, naravno da bebi treba bočica...)!!!
Dobro, bočicu smo jedno vrijeme koristili za izdojeno, ali one su bile u paketu sa izdajalicom pa su ove dvije sa početka priče totalni promašaj.

Moram reći da mi je dojenje sve do nedavno bilo sve samo ne užitak, dojila sam ga plačući, ali zahvaljujući Rodi konačno uživamo u dotičnome.

Još uvijek isključivo dojim i to (u kombinaciji s maramom) mi omogućava potpunu fleksibilnost, prijatelji ne mogu vjerovati kako se jednostavno mogu pojaviti bilo kad i bilo gdje, oni si bebu predstavljaju kao nešto što te veže u kuću 24/7 na par godina.

----------


## Paulita

i ja doma imam 3 velike i dvije male bočice. koristila sam ih samo za izdajanje. a mislila da će mi trebati....sad se pitam za šta

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Još uvijek isključivo dojim i to (u kombinaciji s maramom) mi omogućava potpunu fleksibilnost, prijatelji ne mogu vjerovati kako se jednostavno mogu pojaviti bilo kad i bilo gdje, oni si bebu predstavljaju kao nešto što te veže u kuću 24/7 na par godina.


Ma to je stvarno nevjerojatno, čak što više, čini mi se da sam bila mobilnija dok mi je beba bila skroz mala, jer dotad mi je ko mali klokan bila stalno uz mene i išle smo svugdje skupa :D .
Da je bila na bočici, možda ne bih tako ležerno ponekad i čitav dan izbivale iz kuće.
Ali to je nešto što u našoj kulturi tek treba "sjesti" kao nešto normalno.
Zapravo sad kad je veća (i živahnija) moram puno više razmišljati kad planiram izlazak...što samo potvrđuje činjenicu da dojenje uopće nije faktor, nego dob djeteta.

----------


## Honey

> Nekidan sam pričala sa svojim bratićem čija žena je nedavno rodila. Mala sad ima mjesec i pol i mama doji, ALI... počeli su grčevi i oni ju namjeravaju "naučiti" na bočicu i dudicu jer što god mama jede, mala ima grčeve...


Još uvijek samo cike!! Baš mi je jako drago!

----------


## apricot

Honey, pozdravi prijateljicu i bebu!
(tvoja nenametljiva uloga je jako važna - barem da je uputiš gdje se treba obratiti za informacije)  :Wink:

----------


## irenask

stalno surfam a tek sam danas skužila ovu temu i od srca se nasmijala   :Laughing:  
ja sve trudnice upućujem na forum i sve su se poput mene zahaklale u toj fazi, dojimo sve, jedino sam ja i "luđakinja" s maramom i platnenima pelenama

kod mene je presudila tvrdoglavost u situacijama kada sam plakla od bola i podrška mm, sada je sve to prošlo i uživamo i iako se trudim ljude ne forsirati žao mi je mama koje nisu vidjele osmijeh svog zlata s cikom u ustima 

što se tiče bisera ja sam cijelu trudnoću ponavljala tvrdoglavo svoje stavove i šta mislim da nikome nije ni palo na pamet a i kada je našla sam brdo kontraargumenata i oboružala se s njima (to je za najbliže) a za susjede imam hvala bogu dva uha u jedno unutra u drugo van

jedan od "najtužnijih" mi je onaj kolegice da joj je žao što se s prvom bebom (sada je opet trudna) uopće mučila tih *tjedan dana*

----------


## mama73

> Mamasita (napisa): 
> Dakle, ovako: 
> Ono što sam napisala odnosi se na žene koje JESU INFORMIRANE, dakle znaju kako riješiti određeni problem, ali ne žele. Npr. znam mamu koja je imala ragade i izjavila da neće ona dozvolit da joj beba uništi njezine "dragocjene" bradavice i da "kaj bu se ona mučila i zahebavala s kremicama"i jednostavno prestala dojiti i prešla na adaptirano. 2 dana nakon te izjave ista je pričala o tome, tj. opravdavala se nekome kako je svjesna koliko je zdravije dojiti i koliko je njoj teško i kako noćima plaće jer NIJE MOGLA DOJITI. Eto, to je jedan od nekoliko sličnih slučajeva na koje sam naišla u svom susjedstvu. Dakle, TO mi je jadno i živcira me ( a nisam uopće sretna što me takve stvari živciraju ) 
> 
> 
> 
> znam, imam i ja jednu takvu i sama sebi idem na zivce sta to dozivljavam tako osobno.


ja imam ne jednu, nego par takvih  :Sad:  . 
No, pomislim isto tako i kako je lako meni sad biti "heroj poslije bitke", nakon 9 mjeseci dojenja koje ćemo nastaviti dok god budemo htjele. 
I, istina je da je bilo svega: i kvrgi i ragada i zastoja i skokova u rastu i očajnih neprospavanih noći i 3 različite bolnice u prvih 25 dana života... Iskreno, vjerojatno bih odustala da nisam mislila kako je dojenje ono najmanje  i jedino što joj u tom trenutku mogu dati, kako je to mom djetetu istovremeno i nešto najveće i najbolje što od mene tih prvih mjeseci može dobiti. Grčevito sam se držala tih svojih razmišljanja, nisam stizala na Rodu, nisam zvala SOS - bila sam samo glupko živaca i suza tih dana...
Pomogle su mi  i riječi prijateljice "mlijeka uvijek imaš! i nek' te to ne brine" (ja sam u to vjerovala, a inače sam tip koji misli da je "sve u glavi") i suosjećajna i praktična podrška prodojeće doktorice (inače jedne od autorica knjige Moja prva godina). 



> Živciraju me one koje "neće da im netko stalno visi na cici", "ne mogu nikamo od djeteta ako doje", "cice će im se objesiti", "imam slabo mlijeko jer mi dijete traži svaka dva sata" i sl. A takvih na forumu praktički i nema. I onda netko njih treba tješiti jer imaju osjećaj manje vrijednosti, a ima žena koje su se stvarno trudile i znaju da su učinile sve što mogu. Te zaslužuju poštovanje, a ne sažaljenje!


Ovo potpisujem  :Wink:

----------


## Zvac

Frendica mi je bila na kavi neki dan. Mala joj ima 14 mjeseci i očekuje 2. dijete za nekih 2-3 mjeseca. Žali mi se kako ju ponovo bole bradavice na dodir (kao i s 1. djetetom, zbog čega nije dojila nego izdajala, ali joj je to bilo naporno pa je odustala) i ako će ju i nakon ovog poroda toliko boljeti, odlučila je da neće dojiti i zezati se s tim, već će jednostavno tražiti odmah tablete. BTW, nakon 1. poroda je tražila tablete na prvom pregledu, onako da se nađe...

Sinoć čujem priču kako druga frendica ne daje svom malom jesti dovoljno. Beba ima par mjeseci... I onda se uhvatim kako sam totalno naživcirana oko takvih žena. Jučer sam baš komentirala da ja sa svojim pušenjem manje štetim Alanu, Filipu i Lani (bebama koje su na mom mlijeku), nego takve mame...

----------


## berlinka

> Jučer sam baš komentirala da ja sa svojim pušenjem manje štetim Alanu, Filipu i Lani (bebama koje su na mom mlijeku), nego takve mame...


Nisam baš sigurna! Koliko god dojenje bilo dobro, ne bi trebalo biti opravdanje ili utjeha za druge LOŠE stvari! Jedno nema veze s drugim i pasivno pušenje je KOMA

----------


## VedranaV

Pa sad, ako neka mama puši i doji (nadam se ne istovremeno), djetetu je bolje nego ako mu mama puši i ne doji. A najbolje ako ga mama doji, a ne puši.

----------


## kovke

> Nego, mi znamo dojiti ovak: ja lezim na boku, nola do mene okrenuta prema meni, pa se onda ona okrene na trbuh, cica s njom, pa se okrene na drugi bok, ledja okrenuta meni, a cica jos u ustima. Valda sam to negdje vec i pisala, al to se zove elasticnost.


Od ovog sam odvalila!!!!

----------


## buca

da podijelim s vama današnji posjet ginekologu.odem ja danas na onu poslijeporođajnu kontrolu i ulazi gospon u ordinaciju i komentira:Joj kak si blijeda!i onda mi pogleda u sise(inače dvojka,sad nešto veće) i veli :Razz: a vi ne dojite,jelda?ja velim:pa jasno da dojimo!i on se onak čudi i ne vjeruje,u stilu gdje mi stane to mlijeko.onda sam skužila da je rasprava suvišna i ponovila da mi isključivo dojimo i da nam dobro ide.i ide nam dobro,pa dobili smo 1200g u nešto više od mjesec dana.baš me razočaralo to njegovo neznanje.ajde da je neki stari zatucani deda..al ovaj ima jedva 40.baš jadno

----------


## lininamama

Moja mama nas ima cetvoro.Dojila nas,dokle smo mi htjeli.
Moja starija sestra godinu dana,ja godinu i po,moj brat 3 godine,
moja mladja seka 5 ipo godina :Smile:  znaci moja mama je dojila 11 godina i njoj trebalo bi grudi da joj vise do poda :Smile:  ali nije tako.
I sto je meni bilo skroz slatko,kad je najmladja sestra cikila,ja sam je cesto gledala i nasmijavala sam je ona se na citav glas smijala ali nije ispustala ciku iz usta :Smile:  i jos nesto,kad je prestala dojiti,znala je uzeti mamu za ruku,odvjela bi je da sjedne,sjela bi mami u krilo i stavila bi ruku mami u majicu :Smile:  i tako 10tak minuta,to je radila duuugoooo poslije
svaki dan po nekoliko puta.

----------


## lininamama

Moja mama nas ima cetvoro.Dojila nas,dokle smo mi htjeli.
Moja starija sestra godinu dana,ja godinu i po,moj brat 3 godine,
moja mladja seka 5 ipo godina :Smile:  znaci moja mama je dojila 11 godina i njoj trebalo bi grudi da joj vise do poda :Smile:  ali nije tako.
I sto je meni bilo skroz slatko,kad je najmladja sestra cikila,ja sam je cesto gledala i nasmijavala sam je ona se na citav glas smijala ali nije ispustala ciku iz usta :Smile:  i jos nesto,kad je prestala dojiti,znala je uzeti mamu za ruku,odvjela bi je da sjedne,sjela bi mami u krilo i stavila bi ruku mami u majicu :Smile:  i tako 10tak minuta,to je radila duuugoooo poslije
svaki dan po nekoliko puta.

----------


## Točkica

Evo najnovije provale iz moje okolice, mama 6-mjesečne curice planira prestati dojiti jer se boji da će mala biti _previše vezana uz nju ako nastavi......._ A znate, to nikako nije dobro... :/ 
Mislim, ta ista mama svoju malu postavlja u sjedeći položaj od 5.mjeseca života pa ni ovo za dojenje ne treba čuditi!

----------


## branka1

A ja se uvijek bojim hoće li biti premalo vezana uz mene   :Smile:  (nevezano za dojenje) (mislim na cjelokupni odnos)

----------


## lucky day

a ja sam nedavno ostala :shock: 
moja sveki, koja mi je bila gotovo jedina podrska iskljucivom dojenju punih 6mj. je sada pocela izjavljivati kako *sisanje nakon 6 mj. nema nikakvu hranidbenu vrijednost* :shock:  i *da je korisno samo sto se emocionalne strane tice*. a sve to u svrhu argumentiranja da luki dajem sto vise dohrane a moze i malo adaptiranog mlijeka i mlijecnih pripravaka (sto ja stvarno jos ne zelim).  
mm-a je dojila samo tri mj. (kaze da je bila mlada-luda), drugog sina 8mj. a treceg 13 mj. i zena zna dosta o dojenju i opcenito o bebama, puno mi je pomogla. 
al eto, i iskusni poklanjaju bisere!
moram joj isprintat onaj grafikon sa portala koji govori o udjelu majcinog mlijeka u dnevnim potrebama djeteta u drugoj godini.

----------


## VedranaV

Aha. Odjedanput one silne kalorije (mislim da ih je više nego u punomasnom kravljem mlijeku) odu pa-pa.

Meni je istu spiku pokušala prodati moja dr. opće prakse, ali kao nakon godinu dana. Pa sam joj odnijela isprintana istraživanja. (Dez)informaciju je navodno čula na nekom stručnom seminaru. Pitam se pitam tko li je financirao seminar/predavača da priča takve gluposti. A pitam se i di je ljudima zdrav razum.

----------


## lucky day

> (Dez)informaciju je navodno čula na nekom stručnom seminaru.


strasno!
'strucni' seminar??
pa kuda onda odlazi medincin^ska struka? znanost?  :Sad:

----------


## vrabac

Ovo je meni najodvratniji razlog za prekid dojenja, jedna zločesta, druga glupa:
http://www.hollywood.com/news/detail/id/2441315

----------


## Honey

> Ovo je meni najodvratniji razlog za prekid dojenja, jedna zločesta, druga glupa:
> http://www.hollywood.com/news/detail/id/2441315


Stvarno jadno! Tako zakinuti "vlastito" dijete  :shock: Zar bi onda i muževi trebali braniti svojim ženama da doje jer oni to ne mogu???

----------


## lucky day

navodno da ih ima i takvih...
ljubomorni jer beba odvali previse mamine pozornosti pa misle ako im zabrane ( a nekad je dovoljno ne dati podrsku i stalno nesto 'kvocati) da ce je dobiti natrag. to su 

69

+ (ovo vam je moj luka napisao, penrta se po meni i dograbio se tastature  :Laughing:  )

uglavnom sam htjelka napisati da su to psihicki poremeceni ( a u najmanju ruku samo 'nestabilni') likovi.

----------


## Čensi

Drage Rode, ja sam "nova" mamica na Roda forumu iako sam majka već 4 godine. Htjela bih Vam reći nešto o dojenju. 
Moram priznati da  sam ovdje na forumu "čula" dosta gluposti. Nikog ne mislim uvrijediti no neke teme su obuhvaćene, čini mi se, jer je tim "friškim" mamicama, a i taticama dosadno.
Kad mi je sin bio bebica nije mi padalo na pamet sjediti za lap topom i "čavrljati" s nepoznatima. savjete sam skupljala u bližoj oklini, od roditelja, prijatelja...A najviše sam radila po instinktu. 
Dakle, DOJENJE- treba dojiti što duže ako nema nekih ozbiljnijih problema, tipa mastitis (pogledajte u svoj rječnik što je to), nedostatak mlijeka, zatim teže zarazne bolesti...
Dijete se dojenjem ,ako ništa drugo, smiruje i stječe imunitet.
Moje dijete je dojeno cca. 20 mjeseci i ,da sad ne ureknem, s 4  godine nikad nije bilo bolesno.
Znači  u svakom slučaju TREBA dojiti. To je potpuno prirodno i tako treba biti!!!
P:S: Meni se cice uopće nisu objesile. Čak su veće  :Smile: )
Još jedan maaaali prigovorčić. Kad već nako odluči pisati na bilo kakvom forumu trebao bi provjeriti zna li uopće pisati. Primjetih dosta nepismenih. Npr. PODACI se točno tako i pišu, a ne PODATCI.
Pusa.

----------


## Paulita

Čensi, ovdja na forumu i zagovaramo dojenje. Ne znam u čemu misliš da je problem? Naravno, svatko će napraviti onako kako njemu instinkt govori. Ja sam npr. imala jedan problemčić i da nije foruma tj. SOS telefona, ne znam kako bi ga riješila. 
Ponekad se napiše krivo koja riječ, ali i ti imaš tipfeler  :Razz:

----------


## lucky day

> Htjela bih Vam reći nešto o dojenju





> treba dojiti što duže ako nema nekih ozbiljnijih problema, tipa mastitis (pogledajte u svoj rječnik što je to), nedostatak mlijeka,


ufffff, eto bisera iz prve ruke.

----------


## Arijana

> Kad mi je sin bio bebica nije mi padalo na pamet sjediti za lap topom i "čavrljati" s nepoznatima. savjete sam skupljala u bližoj oklini, od roditelja, prijatelja...A najviše sam radila po instinktu.


Imaš i _Komentari okoline_, pa možeš i tamo napisati koju pametnu, tj. kako bi ipak trebalo slušati što okolina govori.

Ako se malo bolje osvrneš, uvidjet ćeš da "okolina" pretežno ne doji svoje bebe ili ih je dojila jako kratko. 
Ja sam dojila svoju curicu koja ima isto 4g. i koju sam dojila isto 20 mjeseci i pročitala sam dosta stručne literature na tu temu, ali opet mogu reći da sad s drugim djetetom puno više znam upravo zahvaljujući Rodi i curama s SOS telefona.
S jednim i s drugim djetetom su "problemi" s dojenjem bili potpuno različiti, a cure imaju odgovor na svako pitanje  8)

----------


## vrabac

Evo ja sam imala 2 mastitisa (za svaki sam pila ceporex) i na sreću još uvijek dojim.

----------


## lidia

Ja imala 4, jednom pila ceporeks i još mi dijete imalo žuticu od mlijeka. Ali sve je prošlo i dalje dojim :D

----------


## aries24

da sam ja slušala svoju okolinu dojenje bi trajalo manje od mjesec dana, a zahvaljujuću tome što mi je s bebom jako dosadno mogla sam pitati nepoznate ljude isto s viškom vremena koji su mi dali točne informacije i unatoč mastitisima (prestala sam ih brojiti) i dalje dojimo.
kod prvog mastitisa sam išla doktoru i on mi je izričito zabranio dojiti i dao antibiotik. sve ostale sam riješila kupusom, opet na opće zgražanje patronažne i okoline.
inače, nisam nepismena, znam kad dođe veliko slovo ali mi se ne da shiftati.

----------


## berlinka

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Hej, Čensi, hajde malo prošvrljaj po forumu, pa ćeš skužiti zašto ti je post jako smiješan.
A glede pismenosti, mi ti ovdje zagovaramo toleranciju, pa time i obje pravopisne struje! Zaviri malo u pravopis autora Babić-Finka-Moguš pa vidi može li se pisati i "podatci". Ili napiši i njima pismo da se i oni malo smiju   :Laughing:

----------


## Mamasita

Čensi, domaća zadaća za sutra:
  -pročitati sve tekstove i letke o dojenju na portalu
  -pročitati topic-e na podforumu dojenje
  -vježbati pisati velikim slovom na početku rečenice...

sori za ovo zadnje......morala sam  :Grin:

----------


## Čensi

"Uf" je jedino što imam za reći o mamama koje negdje moraju pročitati treba li dojiti ili ne.
"Podatci" su bili samo primjer kako neke od vas nisu pismene, a još je to napisano u Pravilniku foruma. No, nema veze. To kak' se nekom "ne da" "shiftati" dovoljno govori. Onda ti se sigurno ni ne da, da prostiš, vadit' sisu primjerice negdje vani. A bebica ti je gladna. Eto toliko o dosljednosti.
Inače, lijepo je čuti da razmjenjujete iskustva o djeci, ali "jadanje" kompjutoru o intimnim problemima je više nego degutantno.

----------


## ms. ivy

> To kak' se nekom "ne da" "shiftati" dovoljno govori. Onda ti se sigurno ni ne da, da prostiš, vadit' sisu primjerice negdje vani. A bebica ti je gladna. Eto toliko o dosljednosti.


kakav divan primjer logičkog zaključivanja!   :Laughing:  

evo ja, kad mi je dijete gladno... odmah stisnem shift!

----------


## berlinka

> "Podatci" su bili samo primjer kako neke od vas nisu pismene


To što si uzela kao primjer nepismenosti - "podatci", čak i nakon napomene da zaviriš u pravopis svrstava te upravo u kategoriju polupismenih! Inače, ne doje samo odlikašice, pa Rode eto pomažu i tim "polupismenim" mamama i hvala im na tome   :Kiss:

----------


## lucky day

> To kak' se nekom "ne da" "shiftati" dovoljno govori. Onda ti se sigurno ni ne da, da prostiš, vadit' sisu primjerice negdje vani. A bebica ti je gladna. Eto toliko o dosljednosti.


o, neee... jos bisera...
 :Laughing:  




> Inače, lijepo je čuti da razmjenjujete iskustva o djeci, ali "jadanje" kompjutoru o intimnim problemima je više nego degutantno.


a vasi' ukusni' postovi su milina za citanje...

i uostalom zasto s nama takvima kakvi jesmo onda dijelite: 



> P:S: Meni se cice uopće nisu objesile. Čak su veće


 8)

----------


## VedranaV

Gdje je kristalna kugla Lune Rocco?
Nekako mi se čini da netko tko dođe na ovaj forum i u prvih nekoliko postova krene pisati "uf" o nekim mamama, karakterizirati forumašice kao nepismene, postove proglašava degutantnima, proziva Udrugu RODA što nije pomogla nekome i sl. neće baš dugo biti ovdje.
Baš me zanima što kristalna kugla kaže o tome.

----------


## Mamasita

Ajme koliko navodnih znakova!
 Čensi šifta 100 na sat, blago njezinom djetetu!  :Laughing:

----------


## VedranaV

Ajme pardon, nije bila kristalna kugla, nego horoskop  8) .

----------


## mama73

Eh, što ti je "pismena" žena  :Laughing:  ?! 
Osvježi nam topic "sad pa sad" i to bisernom svježinom!

(Deder da i ja malo shiftam - da ne bi mislili da mi je lijeno vadit' sisu)

----------


## VedranaV

(je li bar velika?  :Wink: )

----------


## marta

moja definitivno je  :D

----------


## ms. ivy

izgubila sam se - sisa ili kristalna kugla?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Frida

> evo ja, kad mi je dijete gladno... odmah stisnem shift!


  :Laughing:  na kvadrat!

Molim lijepo da zaposlite lektoricu koja će prije nego postovi budu objavljeni pregledati i ispraviti sve eventualne pravopisne i gramatičke pogreške!!! Hvala!

----------


## Brunda

> To kak' se nekom "ne da" "shiftati" dovoljno govori. Onda ti se sigurno ni ne da, da prostiš, vadit' sisu primjerice negdje vani. A bebica ti je gladna. Eto toliko o dosljednosti.


Sva sreća pa nisam lijena "shiftati". To znači da ću i sisu bez problema vadit  :D 





> Inače, lijepo je čuti da razmjenjujete iskustva o djeci, ali "jadanje" kompjutoru o intimnim problemima je više nego degutantno.


To sve radimo u iščekivanju nekoga kao što si ti.

----------


## mamma san

[quote="Frida"]


> evo ja, kad mi je dijete gladno... odmah stisnem shift!


  :Laughing:  na kvadrat!

*Molim lijepo da zaposlite lektoricu koja će prije nego postovi budu objavljeni pregledati i ispraviti sve eventualne pravopisne i gramatičke pogreške!!! Hvala![/*quote]

Bojim se da od Ajvice, moje malenkosti i još nekih lajavica žena ne bi stigla lektorirati i druge shiftače i neshiftače...  :Grin:

----------


## ms. ivy

pa ti, majko, ne znaš ni kvotati a kamoli šiftati   :Laughing:

----------


## mamma san

ma vidjela sam...ma čisti bed....samu sebe sam spejsala.....  :Grin:

----------


## Arijana

> To kak' se nekom "ne da" "shiftati" dovoljno govori. Onda ti se sigurno ni ne da, da prostiš, vadit' sisu primjerice negdje vani. A bebica ti je gladna. Eto toliko o dosljednosti.


  :Laughing:   Ako ovo nije najjači biser do sad, onda ne znam što jest  :Laughing:  

Evo ja uredno shiftam, ali brkam č i ć - molim pojašnjenje kakve će to poslijedice ostaviti na mom djetetu.

----------


## VedranaV

č i ć možda neće, ali ije i je... Čovječe, posljedice su nesagledive.

Ivy, nisam pitala za veličinu kristalne kugle   :Laughing:  .

----------


## ms. ivy

arijana, možda ti je dijete ŽEDNO!

vedranav, ok.   :Laughing:

----------


## Mamasita

> . savjete sam skupljala u bližoj oklini, od roditelja, prijatelja


Evo, Čensi nisi šiftala na početku rečenice!
Al nema frke, izvadiš sisu i oprošteno ti je!  :Wink:

----------


## ivarica

arijana, moje dijete do pete godine nije izgovaralo šđćčž. 
a svi moji postovi su bez kvacica. pa ti misli.   :Razz:

----------


## mamma san

je ivarica, ali ja vidim da si ti i nešiftača..neće ti dijete znati niti velika i mala slova...a još i ako pišeš po vuku kao ajvica....ne bih ti bila u koži...  :Grin:

----------


## lidac2004

> arijana, moje dijete do pete godine nije izgovaralo šđćčž. 
> a svi moji postovi su bez kvacica. pa ti misli.


ajoooj, znaci tako ce i moje   :Razz:  
a nisam ni veliko slovo stavila na pocetku recenice, sta ce tek sad biti?!?

----------


## Luna Rocco

Horoskop veli da osobe pod nickom Čensi zbog nespretne kombinacije dokolice, zlobe i čiste mizantropije imaju poriv izazivati reakcije forumašica i da će se situacija vrlo brzo razriješiti apsolutnim ignoriranjem iste.  :Grin:  

Pustite ženu da se veseli, vjerujem da nije lako živjeti nabijen s toliko negativnih emocija.  :Kiss:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> moja definitivno je  :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  VedranaV prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> je li bar velika?


moja se smanjila, sigurno ne šiftam dovoljno ..a nekad i pišem po Vuku  :Razz:  .
Čensi, giv piis a čens!

----------


## Brunda

I Čensi je izgleda sklona Vuku. A zadnju šansu je prokockala   :Razz:

----------


## ana.m

Čensi, Čensi, a kaj tebe muči u životu. Daj si nađi hobi. tc,tc

----------


## plashljivo_pile

> To kak' se nekom "ne da" "shiftati" dovoljno govori. Onda ti se sigurno ni ne da, da prostiš, vadit' sisu primjerice negdje vani. A bebica ti je gladna. Eto toliko o dosljednosti.
> Inače, lijepo je čuti da razmjenjujete iskustva o djeci, ali "jadanje" kompjutoru o intimnim problemima je više nego degutantno.


za ovo sa shiftanjem -   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

ako su ti takvi razgovori degutantni, zašto ih uopće pratiš? ugasi komp i svi sretni i zadovoljni.
 :Wink:

----------


## Paulita

> Čensi, Čensi, a kaj tebe muči u životu. Daj si nađi hobi. tc,tc


možda ga je našla?

ups, zaboravila shift....ili mi je dijete gladno....možda i žedno :?

----------


## vrabac

Forumi o dojenju uvijek su vrlo interesantni  :Smile:

----------


## seni

vec se dugo na forumu nisam ovako nasmijala.  :D 
nije svako zlo za zlo, kako bi rekli nasi stari.

ne shiftam, ali moje dojenje je vec zavrseno, pa eto nece valjda biti posljedica. .  :Razz:

----------


## Amalthea

Joj, Luna, opet horoskop!   :Laughing:  

(Pogledaj kak je završilo s Mazdom   :Grin:   )

----------


## mama73

vedranaV, sadržaj ne ovisi o veličini (u ovom slučaju), iako se ne bih mogla pohvaliti impozantnošću  :Wink:  
jest' da "savjete nisam skupljala u bližoj oklini, od roditelja, prijatelja", ali valjda se broji i ono što kažu Rodini letci (ops, pardon - "leci")  :Wink:

----------


## VedranaV

:D

----------

Ova zanimljiva rasprava o bližoj i daljnjoj okolini potakla me na...razmišljanje. Razmišljanje o mojoj okolini.

Dakle. Ja sam rođena Istranka. Iz lijepog, malog i čudnovatog grada Labina, grada BB Kiće i drugih čudnovatih ljudi. U koji se mjesečno jednom vraćam. Koji ima takvu jaku školu, doktrinu ili dogmu NEdojenja da sam uvijek zaprepaštena. Srećom, moja je majka bila kao ja, pa imam pozitivni primjer u svojim redovima.

Ja sam jedina mama u mojoj generaciji, ali ful totalno, jedina za koju znam u mojoj bližoj i daljnjoj okolici koja je dojila svoje dijete preko rekordnih 4 mjeseca. (*Ispričavam* se svim mamama koje ne poznajem, a koje ne podliježu tom stereotipu   :Kiss:  ) 

Jesu li vam poznate situacije?

-beba je plakala nije bilo mlijeka
-nisam mogla dojiti, mlijeko se je gubilo
-moje mlijeko nije bilo hranjivo, to je i analiza u laboratoiju pokazala (maštovito!!)
-beba nije htjela sisati, pa sam odmah prešla na adaptirano
-nema veze, svejedno će narasti
-doktorica prepoučila nadohranu, mali mjesečni prirast
-nisam mogla izdržati tu dijetu za dojenje, pa sam odlučila ostaviti dojenje da se mogu pošteno najesti (uglavnom neke biserke-sestre u riječkom rodilišti šire dezinformacije da se tijekom dojenja ne smije jesti ništa poput jogurta, svježeg voća, graha, kupusa!?!?...čula od barem desetak cura)

Kad odem dolje, osjećam se ko da sam pala s Marsa. Mišljenje je da sam super obdarena kad dojim dvoje djece jedno staro 14 a drugo 32 mjeseca. "Blago tebi kad imaš toliko mlijeka..ja ni za jedno nisam imala.." U očima moje mikrozajednice vjerojatno sam već postala neka vrsta Jokaste koja već opasno djeluje na svoju djecu. Osjećam se ko  militantni alien, kad osjetim neke te poglede..ali objašnjavati činjenice o dojenju nailazi na ovakav stav...da da..to možda vrijedi, ali ne za mene, meni je mlijeko jednostavno nestalo...

Ne možeš brdo približiti Muhamedu. Slažem se. Ne možeš svih naučiti sve o dojenju. Ali da može jedna cijela populacija, a najviše krivim medicinsku struku, biti toliko needucirana, a još tim i nevoljka učenja - to je katastrofa. Jednostavno podivljam u sebi od stava koji sam čula..ma šta ove ženske (točno se odnoslilo na letke RODE o dojenju) dižu toliku prašinu, ko da im život ovisi...Mislim da je problem dojenja sveprisutan u našem društvu, ali je još izraženiji u malim sredinama gdje "caruju" uvijek isti liječnici i "savjetodavci" desteljećima i ne doprinose ničemu dobrome.

Ja nažalost prekratko boravim u Labinu i previše sam (nažalost) građanski inertna da bih djelovala kao prosvjetitelj. Ali definitvno, glas malog rođenog djeteta je zaglušujeće nečujan. Sve se nekako počelo raditi kontra prirodi. Možda sam i ja militantno pristrana, ali kad se čuje ista priča jednom, dvaput, desetput, stoput, osjećam da moram reagirati. Nešto je trulo.....

----------


## Mamasita

Evo, ja se u sred Zagreba osjećam ko da sam pala s Marsa.
Dojim dijete od 9 mjeseci, a komentari su redom ovakvi:
 - svaka čast koliko si izdržala
 - pa sad budeš polako prestala, jel'da?
 - kaj ti još dojiš??? - pa zabezeknuta faca
Da trulo.....  :Sad:

----------


## berlinka

A ja srela svoju liječnicu opće prakse baš kad je J. navršila 6 mjeseci i pita ona mene o J. prehrani. Odgovorila sam joj kako baš taj dan krećemo s dohranom, a do sada je samo dojila. Ona se oduševila: "pa to je krasno, da ste imali toliko mlijeka..."

----------


## Frida

Virgo 30 mi smo skoro susjede! Labin je stvarno lijepi, mali i čudnovati grad, nažalost žene su pune predrasuda, ne samo po pitanju dojenja. Kada sam ljetos bila doma, trudna, naslušala sam se svačega...

----------


## zrinka

virgo30   :Love:  
svi mi imamo male ili vece sredine, iz kojih dolazimo, ili u koje se povremeno vracamo, pa cak i u velikim sredinama gdje zivimo, osjecamo se ponekad kao s marsa....

ali ono sto nas drzi jest to, sto 'deep inside' znamo i osjecamo da smo na pravom putu...

zato je meni forum drag i dragi ljudi koje sam upoznala na njemu, i ovdje imamo svoj mali mars, i osjecamo se kao kod kuce a neki drugi se ovdje osjecaju kao padobranci   :Wink:

----------


## mamma Juanita

virgo  :Love:  
de pošalji pristupnicu, koristi kao lijek onom osjećaju bespomoćnosti  :Wink:

----------


## aries24

ljudi moji, ne svratim dan-dva i imam ja što čitati!
nešto mi dite cendravo, ali sad znam zašto, nisam šiftala, sva sreća pa skužih na vrijeme dok nije presušilo   :Laughing:  
što se tiče čensi i njoj sličnih, ja bi to jednostavno ignorirala.
netko je jednom rekao kako neke žene kad im je dosadno malo zakure protiv dojenja ili tako nešto jer im bude zanimljivo kako one frikuše na rodi odmah skoče na njih, ne dajmo im gušta!!!

----------


## josie

nakon virginog posta, morala sam se uključiti.
prvo jedna   :Love:   i   :Crying or Very sad:  .
htjedoh reći...ajde, dobro, sad, one koje nisu informirane ili su krivo informirane, ne mogu im ništa  zamjeriti ako je krenulo u krivom smijeru.
ali kada ja, koja sam 100 problema sa dojenjem imala i naslušala se kojekakvih mudrih dijagnoza od kojih su sve bile  "poražavajuće" , dojim svog 10-o mjesečnog sina i ne vidim tome blizu kraja (zahvaljujući SAMO rodi)  pokušavam dati savjet bliskoj osobi,  i znam kako joj je i znam da joj mogu pomoći, a ista se krevelji ispred mene tvrdeći kako joj je teško i kako  nema mlijeka i kako grčevi od njenog mlijeka  i kako neće cicu i bla bla a niti trena se ne potrudi oko malenog nego, kao iscrpljena, da bebu na presvlačenje svekiju i na hranjenje svekiju i da adaptirano jer je, kao, bebi lakše ako popije adaptirano pred spavanje, ona zna, znate, jer duže i mirnije spava, a ovako se budi svako malo...
mislim, pretužna sam, jer bi meni onda tako netko tko bi me poticao i hrabrio bio zlata vrijedan onda kada nisam znala kako dalje...
ma, ne znam, nije moje dijete i nije moje da se petljam, ali mi je beskrajno teško.
vjerojatno ovaj post nema smisla jer ga pišem kako mi misli idu...
nemojte mi zamjeriti..

----------


## katajina

Ja sam se u mom malom selu osjećala kao Pale sam na svijetu i onda mi je na babinje došla jedna simpatična zgodna mama sa djecom tinejđerima i rekla kako je njih troje dojila 5 god. Nedavno smo počeli s dohranom ali ne forsiram, a moja mama pita a kad će sokiće? Ja- neće sokić nego vodu! A kad će... A kad će... A kad će... Jer mala od šogice jede sve s 8.5 mjeseci, pije mlijeko iz tetrapaka i stavljaju je u hodalicu!!! A sveki- pa nećeš joj iza kašice davati sisu? E pa baš hoću! Dobila sam posao kad je mišici bilo 5 mjeseci i počela raditi pa su svi valjda mislili da ću zgrabit adaptirano a ja se uporno izdajam i radim kontra svih! Da mi samo netko ( osim vas na forumu i moje bake) kaže super, bravo, nego te svatko pokuša poljuljat u onome što je najbolje za moje dijete!

----------


## Paulita

Mnogo je žena kojima se jednostavno neda.
A kad ja kažem da sam se izdajala dva mjeseca dok je Lovro bio u bolnici, gledaju me sa čuđenjem. Meni je to bilo sasvim normalno, shvatila sam da je to nešto što ja MORAM dati svom djetetu. I nije mi bilo lako. Zapravo mi se sad ta izdajalica gadi. A u bolnicu smo mlijeko nosile samo ja i još jedna mama. Čak mi je jedna objasnila kako da testiram da li mi je mlijeko dobro, jer njoj nije...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## VedranaV

> Ne možeš brdo približiti Muhamedu. Slažem se. Ne možeš svih naučiti sve o dojenju. Ali da može jedna cijela populacija, a najviše krivim medicinsku struku, biti toliko needucirana, a još tim i nevoljka učenja - to je katastrofa. Jednostavno podivljam u sebi od stava koji sam čula..ma šta ove ženske (točno se odnoslilo na letke RODE o dojenju) dižu toliku prašinu, ko da im život ovisi...Mislim da je problem dojenja sveprisutan u našem društvu, ali je još izraženiji u malim sredinama gdje "caruju" uvijek isti liječnici i "savjetodavci" desteljećima i ne doprinose ničemu dobrome.
> 
> Ja nažalost prekratko boravim u Labinu i previše sam (nažalost) građanski inertna da bih djelovala kao prosvjetitelj. Ali definitvno, glas malog rođenog djeteta je zaglušujeće nečujan. Sve se nekako počelo raditi kontra prirodi. Možda sam i ja militantno pristrana, ali kad se čuje ista priča jednom, dvaput, desetput, stoput, osjećam da moram reagirati. Nešto je trulo.....


Svaka čast na ovakvom razmišljanju! Mislim da su baš u ovome što pišeš najveći problemi i bit svega. Dodaj na to patrijarhalno društvo i žene koje slušaju sve druge više nego sebe i svoj zdrav razum i osjećaje, medikaliziranost poroda koja bitno otežava uspostavu dojenja, razdvajanje djece od majki nakon poroda i eto ti naše realnosti i klipova pod nogama mama koje žele dojiti, klipova kamo god se okrenu.

----------


## anchie76

> Mnogo je žena kojima se jednostavno neda.


Ja to ne bih bas tako grubo rekla.  Da zasigurno postoje i takve mame.  No vecina mama koja ne doji je to istinski htjela, i zbog razno raznih vanjskih utjecaja (odvajanje u bolnici, nedostatk podrske, losi savjeti, itd.) nisu uspjele.  Zato tako puno mama ima griznju savjesti i osjeca se "napadnuto" kad se promovira dojenje - jer su htjele ali na zalost nisu uspjele.  

Mame koje niti nisu htjele dojiti bas i nemaju griznju savjesti - ja osobno izgleda imam srece jer ne poznam neznam niti jednu koja nije htjela dojiti iz komocije.  Mislim da je tih mama zaista jaaaako malo.  No i te mame koje ne zele dojiti iz komfora bi mozda promijenile misljenje kad bi nase drustvo bilo postavljeno tako da se lako moze doci do ispravnih informacija o dojenju, i da tim mamama netko objasni nedostatke prehrane adaptiranim (vece sanse za razne bolesti, bla, bla..).  Precesto se adaptirano malte ne izjednacava s majcinim mlijekom.. I naravno da valjda vec i ptice na grani znaju da je majcino mlijeko bolje, bla, bla... i to se naravno podrazumjeva, ali istovremeno se ne podrazumjeva da prehrana adaptiranim mlijekom nosi svoje rizike.  I kad bi mame bile toga svjesne, vjerojatno ne bi olako posezale za adaptiranim nego bi se u najmanju ruku nastojale posavjetovati s nekim strucnim oko toga.

----------


## ana.m

Meni je najsmješnije kad netko čuje da još dojim pa onda čuđenje, a kaj još, pa kak ti se da, pa svakakva čuda...Ili pitanje glupo za popi...t "A imaš još mlijeka?
A ne nemam, moje dijete je tak bedasto pa vuče na prazno! Jooooooj!

----------


## Frida

Evo mi smo prekjučer bili na kontroli, naš dok je oduševljen što dojimo, Ilona super napreduje, a ja sam presretna što sam uspjela (bez ragada, blistera, mastitisa), sise mi se nisu objesile, VEĆE SU  :D, a stoje! 
Kako malena raste sve se češće srećem s pitanjima tipa: Daješ joj vodice? Sokića? Kad ćete početi sa dohranom? Pa već joj je vrijeme! Jedi ti mlijeko šest mjeseci pa da te vidim kao ćeš biti sretna!
Ponekad nešto prokomentiram, ponekad prešutim jer mi se neda trošiti energiju na objašnjavanje nekome tko nije zainteresiran...

----------


## ana.m

Još je malo rano da bi se objesile. Meni tek sada nakon 16 mjeseci dojenja izgledaju da su se objesile!

----------


## buby

mene je jedna "mama" pitala kaj mi se ne usiri mlijeko na vrućini (ljeto) :shock: 
svim mladim mamama dok su još trudne nastojim dati do znanja da se uvijek mogu obratiti mi sa pitanjima
da nije uvijek lako, ali da vrijedi i sl.
na tečaju sam rekla da je mali postotak žena koje fizički ne mogu dojiti, da ima onih koje jednostavno to ne žele (iz raznih razloga) i da treba poštivati njihovi odluku, jer je to njihov izbor
ali da ne krenu sa pričom kao da žele, a onda smišljaju glupe isprike koje ne mogu prodati onima koji znaju što je dojenje
na žalost, osjećaj neuspjeha je prisutan kod nekih i to iskreni (te obično ne ponove greške sa drugim djetetom)
ali nekakavo glumatanje mi je skroz licemjerno
a pogotovo što nekima već možeš pročitati na nosu da li su stvarno zainteresirane za dojenje
mm je komentirao kako ih sigurno pola koje su bile tamo ne bu dojilo - tužno  :Sad:

----------


## VedranaV

> Još je malo rano da bi se objesile. Meni tek sada nakon 16 mjeseci dojenja izgledaju da su se objesile!


A meni ni nakon 51 mjesec dojenja ne izgledaju obješeno  8) .

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ana.m prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Još je malo rano da bi se objesile. Meni tek sada nakon 16 mjeseci dojenja izgledaju da su se objesile!
> 
> 
> A meni ni nakon 51 mjesec dojenja ne izgledaju obješeno  8) .


Ni meni (po mom skromnom mišljenju  :Wink:  ) nakon 21 mj s prvim djetetom plus dosadašnjih 25 mj s drugim, sve skupa 46 mj.
Mislim da je to skroz individualno, možda prije ima veze s genetikom i naglim debljanjem / mršavljenjem, čini mi se najmanje s dojenjem...

----------


## sunca

Kad smo već bili kod Labina, nije svijest žena tako strašna kao što Virgo kaže. Ja sam dojila  2,5 godine i znam još dosta mama koje isto tako dugo doje. Međutim strašno je to što sam neprestano nailazila na čuđenje medicinskog osoblja - od dječje doktorice (nije pedijatar), preko patronažnih sestra, do pedijatara i sestri pulske bolnice (kojima na svim zidovima piše dojite, dojite i samo dojite). Glavni komentar je bio - kakvo dojenje preko godinu dana, to nema smisla! Ako beba nije po krivulji - obavezna dohrana adaptiranim mljekom! Pa onda zaista nije ni čudno da malo labilnije mame popuste. Istina da ima i onih koje su odlučile ne dojiti i prije nego što rode - opravdanja tipa uništit će mi moje ljepe grudi, a takvima ni cijela četa Rodinih savjetnica ne pomogne.

----------


## bobaibeba

Ja sam imala hrpu problema sa dojenjem na početku (na početku mislim do Grginih mjesec dana)-krvave rane nakon dolaska iz bolnice,pa kraste,pa njegovo drečanje dok cici,pa malo oće pa neće,pa sam mu počela davat adaptirano jer nisam još znala sve kaj sad znam,pa sam dopustila da djeluju na mene.A onda sam se jednu večer rasplakala kad sam mu krenula kuhat treću flašu taj dan i odlučila da ćemo bacit flašu i samo dojit!To sam ispričala mm i on je svima koji su me htjeli pokolebat objašnjavao da se ja više ne moram zamarat!

----------


## apricot

> opravdanja tipa uništit će mi moje ljepe grudi, a takvima ni cijela četa Rodinih savjetnica ne pomogne.


kako ne?!
svaka od nas da po 10 kuna i skupimo za doooobar grudnjak!   :Wink:

----------


## Romina

Meni je prošli tjedan rekla frendica da ću si sa tolikim dojenjem od života napravit horor...mislim stvarno.Onda me pitala jel me bibi kad uhvati za ciku,i na to je prokomentirala da je to bolesno :shock: oprala me sam tak...Prije sam se pravdala i objašnjavala,ali sad me boli džon.Jedino se malo uzrujam heheh.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Meni je prošli tjedan rekla frendica da ću si sa tolikim dojenjem od života napravit horor...mislim stvarno.Onda me pitala jel me bibi kad uhvati za ciku,i na to je prokomentirala da je to bolesno :shock.


znate šta, i meni je tu nešto bolesno- tok misli tih koji imaju takve (seksualne) konotacije u odnosu mame i djeteta.
to meni pokazuje da takvi ljudi imaju veliki problem sa vlastitom seksualnošću.

----------


## Romina

potpisujem u potpunosti

Ili komentar na zajedničko spavanje....npr. ma tjeraj to van iz kreveta čim prije :shock: a kad poludim onda ispadnem bezobrazna..pa neka.Nisu baš ni oni kulturni,jel da jesu onda bi pazili gdje guraju noseve

----------


## mama73

> znate šta, i meni je tu nešto bolesno- tok misli tih koji imaju takve (seksualne) konotacije u odnosu mame i djeteta. 
> to meni pokazuje da takvi ljudi imaju veliki problem sa vlastitom seksualnošću.


Točno tako! Imam ja jednu "frendicu" koja mi je rekla da je njoj "bolesno dojiti nakon 6 mjeseci", a ja njoj da je meni "bolesno to što ona misli da je to bolesno i da to puno govori o njenom odnosu spram sebe i vlastite seksualnosti". Pogađate, od tada si više nismo baš naročito dobre.  :Wink:

----------


## ms. ivy

to ide u isti koš s izjavama "dijete se ne smije ispriječiti između muža i žene/žena ne smije zapostaviti muža/djetetu nije mjesto u roditeljskom krevetu, tamo se roditelji seksaju"... i varijacije na temu.

preporučiti dobrog terapeuta, što drugo...

----------

> Kad smo već bili kod Labina, nije svijest žena tako strašna kao što Virgo kaže. Ja sam dojila  2,5 godine i znam još dosta mama koje isto tako dugo doje.



Jeeeee!  :D 
Drago mi je.

----------


## cekana

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  žene vi ste pukle!!! Ovo su biseri za umrit od smija! Svaka čast idem sretna spavat!

----------


## Vodenjak

Da malo podignem. Nisam čitala gore navedeno, možda se biseri ponavljaju, ali evo:
1. Dojila sam samo dva mjeseca jer je moje mlijeko vodenasto. _A kak' ti znaš kakvo treba biti i da nije dobro, ako beba dobro napreduje?_
2. Moja kćerka nije dojila, to joj je bilo naporno :shock:  Uspjela sam samo pitati, jel' bilo lakše spremati bočicu u neko doba noći ili dići pidžamu i dati djetetu jesti?
i slično
3. Nisam je dojila jer sam s bočicom svugdje mogla ići. Da sam dojila morala bi biti doma i ne bismo mogli toliko biti u šetnji._ Kao da se nemože dojiti vanka?!_

----------


## cekana

Sva sreća da je mlijeko i vodenasto, tko bi mućkao stalno te lajeke i vodu prokuhavao. Živjele naše sike!!!

----------


## cekana

lajeke = čajeke

----------


## Brunda

> Nisam je dojila jer sam s bočicom svugdje mogla ići. Da sam dojila morala bi biti doma i ne bismo mogli toliko biti u šetnji


Pa da! Šta ti nisi znala da se cicke ostavljaju doma?!   :Laughing:

----------


## VedranaV

Off topic je, ali je prigodno:

http://www.thecowgoddess.com/archshow.asp?var=240

----------


## Mejra's mommy

Evo ne dojimo po drugi put pa se mozda nebi trebala ni javljat. Al moram dodat biser.

Poznanka prvu bebicu nije dojija. Nedaj Boze. To je tako tesko i grozno. Takva je prica bila i u drugoj trudnoci. Rodila, puturila bocicu (bez pokusaja dojit) a beba alergicna ili nesto drugo, sve povrati. Ona je morala na ciku. Bebi pase, ajme kako fino ciki ko veteran. E bebici je 2 sedmice, i prije nekoliko dana pocela je izdajat. Tesko joj dojit. Jos malo pa ce na formulu...  :Crying or Very sad:  

Evo mog bisera. Neki dan u sopingu. Mejra ugledala neke balone pa ju MM odveo tamo. Ahmed gladan ja jadna izmuckala bocicu i grcaju suze. Dijete papa ja se gusim (hormoni). Pita MM sta ti je? Velim 'ja cu relaktirat!' :/

nek censi isprica tipfelere...

----------


## cekana

:D još jedna zimskica, ju-hu! Hajde Meyre s mommy probaj pleaseeeeeee

----------


## Mejra's mommy

> :D još jedna zimskica, ju-hu! Hajde Meyre s mommy probaj pleaseeeeeee


ma joj kako cu? vec sam pisala kako je m. uzasno pretjerano vezana za mene. mislim da bi bracu pojela. sve je super kada ga ne drzim!

----------


## cekana

Jel imaš još mlijeka? Da li bi A. htio sisati?

----------


## Mejra's mommy

> Jel imaš još mlijeka? Da li bi A. htio sisati?


Ja mislim da mlijeka nemam. Kako provjeriti? Jesam doduse neki dan stiskala u tusu ali nista. Dala sam svoju izdajalicu onoj sto joj se ne doji! Dok je M. dojila niti jedanput mi nije procurilo mlijeko... Znam nije to dokaz da nisam imala puno mlijeka ali...nekad nije htjela dojit citav dan pa ipak me nikad nije boljelo. Cak i kada je prestala dojit sa 1 godinu nis od curenja.

----------


## cekana

Ajd ga probaj stavit na siku  :D

----------


## Mejra's mommy

> Ajd ga probaj stavit na siku  :D


Mislis? Uf, mozda probam

----------


## Mamasita

:D

----------


## Mejra's mommy

Nezna/nece/vristi ko lud..

----------


## Sanja

Ajde da i ja napišem jedan biser iz kolekcije _zašto ne dojiti._

Kad je Fiona bila stara dva-tri mjeseca slučajno smo upoznali jedan par koji je imao gotovo jednako starog dečka. Naravno, njegova mama i ja smo počele pričati o bebama i njm me pita dojim li. Ja mu kažem da dojim i skužim da me oboje nekako čudno, da ne kažem sažalno gledaju. I sad mm pita nju da li ona doji, a njm svisoka kaže "ne, moja žena ne doji, ona se izdaja".

Ja zbunj  :? pitam zašto se izdaja, misleći da ima neki problem s dojenjem, a ona mi odgovara "zato što je majčino mlijeko najbolje za bebu".

Ok, vidim da me ženska krivo shvatila i pitam ju ponovno zašto ne doji bebu.

Znate što su mi gotovo jednoglasno odgovorili, uz prilično gadljive izraze lica - da je dojenje SELJAČKO! Doje samo seljanke, a ona je fina, pa se zato izdaja i hrani dijete na bočicu.  :shock:   :Laughing:

----------


## aleta

:Laughing:

----------


## aleta

a seljački je i poljubiti i pomaziti dijete, baš nekako gadljivo, fuj...

----------


## Vodenjak

:Laughing:

----------


## lucky day

:Laughing:  
e,koji seljaciii!

----------


## Amalthea

UUUuuuuuuuuuuuuuu... koji sam tek JA seljak!   :Laughing:

----------


## Paulita

Ma ovo je najbolji biser!!! Blažene seljanke!

----------


## india

:shock:  da, da, cijeđenje cice plastičnim pomagalom prije svakog hranjenja zaista je gospodski čin!!!

----------


## mamma Juanita

> :shock:  da, da, cijeđenje cice plastičnim pomagalom prije svakog hranjenja zaista je gospodski čin!!!


fakat  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kloklo

> da, da, cijeđenje cice plastičnim pomagalom prije svakog hranjenja zaista je gospodski čin!!!


Da, fakat   :Laughing:  

Zaista ne znam jel bi se smijala ili plakala nakon susreta s takvim biserima  :/

----------


## Frida

> india prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> :shock:  da, da, cijeđenje cice plastičnim pomagalom prije svakog hranjenja zaista je gospodski čin!!!
> 
> 
> fakat


Ma kako nije?! Pa prljavo malo dijete ne dira mamine cike i ne bali po njima! Mislim stvarno!
Moj od neki dan: 
ona: jel ti nju JOŠ UVIJEK dojiš?
ja: Dojim
ona: a, jeste počeli sa dohranom?
ja: jesmo, pred par dana, baš i nije zainteresirana
ona: to ti je zato što ju dojiš! Samo ti njoj nedaj cicu pa ćeš vidjeti kako će jesti, a ovako i onako ti mljeko više nije dobro...
ja:   :Rolling Eyes:  je, biti će da mu je istekao rok trajanja nakon šest mjeseci :mislimzaista!

----------


## aleta

jedna inače skroz simpatična ženska mi kaže:
- a kako mi je odvratno kad neke mame u parku izvade onako znojnu cicu, ni ne operu se, nego daju djetetu.
rekla sam:
- ma, bolje znojna cica nego bočica.
malo se začudila, pa se brže-bolje složila sa mnom. možda samo iz pristojnosti, ali ipak...

----------


## Honey

Srela sam već nekoliko žena koje su dojile bez ikakvih problema, ali su sa 6 mjeseci bebu odviknule od cice i naviknule na bočicu. Razlog je "zato jer ih je sada lakše odviknuti, kasnije je puno teže". Naravno, sa dohranom se počinje sa 4 mjeseca, tako da se bolje naviknu na novu hranu, pa se hvale kako bebica super jede, "smaže cijelu staklenku kašice za obrok". To je naravno, odlika naprednog djeteta.

----------


## Paulita

> jedna inače skroz simpatična ženska mi kaže:
> - a kako mi je odvratno kad neke mame u parku izvade onako znojnu cicu, ni ne operu se, nego daju djetetu.
> rekla sam:
> - ma, bolje znojna cica nego bočica.
> malo se začudila, pa se brže-bolje složila sa mnom. možda samo iz pristojnosti, ali ipak...


Super odgovor.
Ali nisam baš primjetila da su mi cice znojne.

----------


## ANKAIMARKO2

Moja svekrva sisala do svoje 3,5 godine i nosala stolčicu za svojom mamom ( inače su živjeli na selu) i vikala: Daj ise!!! A svog sina nije mogla dojiti jer je od šoka ostala bez mlijeka, sada je MM jako alergičan na sve i svašta,jer su joj rekli da je beba mrtva i ostadoše grudi velike zauvijek. Zato meni uvijek govori doji što duže možeš dijete će ti biti zadovoljnije. I tako i činim.

----------


## Honey

> Moja svekrva sisala do svoje 3,5 godine i nosala stolčicu za svojom mamom ( inače su živjeli na selu) i vikala: Daj ise!!!


Ta stolčica je starijim generacijama dobro poznata, i ja sam čula nekoliko puta za djecu koja su ju nosila za mamom i molila sisu. Bilo je to normalno, i mnoge bake se sa sjetom toga prisjećaju. One se nisu pitale da li imaju dovoljno mlijeka i jel dosta "kvalitetno". Jednostavno su dojile.
A danas je većini čudno kad dijete od 3 godine doji.
Dobra stara vremena!

----------


## kraljica85

najgori primjer žene koja je namjerno prestala dojiti:
1. dojila 2 tjedna, mali napredovao super, ali je cicao često noću. njoj se to nije dalo pa mu je navečer miksala flašicu (jednom prilikom je meni rekla, J. je imao koja 3 tjedna: pa šta se gnjaviš i ne spavaš po noći, daš mu u 9 flašicu i spavaš skoro do jutra. evo, ja ti sad složim ako nemaš doma.  :shock: kad sam skomentirala da mi nije teško, da je samo jednom tako mali, frknula je nosom i pustila me na miru. 
2. beba 2 mjeseca, a ona i muž žele na skijanje. 5 dana prije toga: nestalo je mlijeko. zvala sam je tih dana sto puta na telefon, uvjeravala da je to sigurno skok u razvoju, da neka mu da cicati koliko mali hoće i treba. ali bilo je očito da je ona donijela svoju odluku...
3. ovo nije vezano na dojenje, ali kad je Jani nabacivao igračke s koja 3, 4 mjeseca (moj je mjesec dana mlađi) rekla je: ja svojem treći put više ne podignem. neka nauči da nisam njegov rob... uza sva objašnjavanja o istraživanju, da to ne radi da bi nju ljutio, ona je ostala pri svome. tu su stala naša druženja...
4. susret u gradu slučajan. Jani kojih 7.mjeseci, pita dal još dojim, rekoh da dojimo, tek smo nešto sitno počeli dohranu. ona jadna troši ne znam koliko novaca na formulu, a *mene je proglasila nemajkom jer dojim, tj. šparam novce na formuli*, pošto tolikoj bebi mamino mlijeko nije više dobro... okrenula sam se i otišla!
i što bi čovjek rekao?!?!?!?!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## VedranaV

Ništa. Ona i njena djeca ima svoj put, ti i tvoji svoj. Svijet je dovoljno velik za sve nas.

----------


## VedranaV

ima=imaju

----------


## ANKAIMARKO2

Najveći biser mi je bio ovaj koji sam dobila od okoline; ti si tako sitna i još dojiš, dijete će te iscrpsti skroz. On ti je sad već veliki bimbeša već izgleda malo neugledno dok doji i sl. Ah komentari, svaki put kad ih slušam od toga mršavim, a ne od svog mališe.

----------


## dorena

imam i ja jedan biser   :Sad:  
dosla mi je danas jedna mlada mama sa bebom od 3 mjeseca (inace sam med. sestra). dosla s bebom iz bolnice, i sad joj treba recept za lijek protiv alergije i antibiotik. procitam nalaz i vidim da je dr. napisala na nalaz i potcrtala *prijeci na adaptirano!*. meni nista jasno, odmah ja sa curom u pricu (mislila sam da ima problema sa dojenjem i sl.) i ona meni govori kako je beba od rodjenja na kravljem mlijeku, i kako sad ima nekakvu alergiju.  :? doktorica i ja slozile upitnik nad glavom, i pocele ispitivati zbog cega je davala djetetu cisto kravlje mlijeko, objasnjavajuci  kako se to ne preporuca i zasto... a ona na to rece: "nisam ga htjela dojiti da se ne mora jadno dijete buditi po noci, sve su mi prijeteljice rekle da su brzo prestale radi toga".   :shock:  :shock:  :shock:   :/

----------


## ms. ivy

jado, jado...   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mamma san

Prestrašno! Prestrašno i žalosno! Ali, ako je tek sa tri mjeseca dobila takvu uputu iz bolnice, kako to da pedijatar nije znao da je dijete na kravljem mlijeku?  :?

----------


## dorena

ped. je i napisala da predje na adaptirano, jer je beba dobila jaku alergiju na cisto kravlje mlijeko. otud preporuka za prelazak na adaptirano. toliko je dijete izgledalo strasno sa tim urtikarijama da ga je mama odvela u djecju bolnicu na hitnu   :Sad:  . 
niti jedan dan nije dojila da se dijete ne bi budilo po noci, preskupo joj je valjda bilo kupovati adaptirano - pa je mijesala kravlje s vodom.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mamma san

uf prestrašno!   :Mad:  

PS
moja mama je mene dojila samo mjesec dana. I onda je prestala, jer joj se smanjila količina mlijeka (kaže da ga je izgubila). A zašto? Zato što me je MORALA dojiti svakih 3-4 sata, kako su prije nalagali liječnici. A i kad sam došla na sisu, nisam htjela sisati. Naime, bila sam sita. Jer me je moja baka netom prije, poskrivečki nahranila na bočicu. Razrijeđeno kravlje mlijeko + šećer + brašno. 
Ova moja priča mi je bila prestrašna. Jer znam koliko je moja majka patila što me nije dojila..

----------


## kovke

stvarno su prestrašne ove priče

----------


## Pliska

Moja kuma je izjavila kako će prestati dojiti malenu kad napuni 6 mjeseci. Ja je onako začuđeno pitam zbog čega, a njen odgovor je bio da je onda mala previše vezana za nju i da se nikamo nemože maknuti bez nje. Ja joj na to objasnim da je to njeno dijete i da ne koga će biti vezano ako ne na majku, a ona odmahne rukom i izjavi: a šta ako MM i ja želimo otići u Pariz, nemogu je nikome iskrcati na čuvanje jer je vezana za moje cice.  :shock:  Pokušala sam joj objasniti i dalje ali uzalud.

Kaže moja mama da sam ja stalno povraćala njeno mlijeko, pa su probali s kravljem i tako je i ostalo. Nemam nikakve alergije i nisam boležljiva. Mog brata je dojila 2-3 mjeseca pa prešla na kravlje, a trećega, nakon 17 god. dojila ga je 4 godine   :Wink:   Opametila se ženska   :Grin:

----------


## Pingu

> Moja kuma je izjavila kako će prestati dojiti malenu kad napuni 6 mjeseci. Ja je onako začuđeno pitam zbog čega, a njen odgovor je bio da je onda mala previše vezana za nju i da se nikamo nemože maknuti bez nje. Ja joj na to objasnim da je to njeno dijete i da ne koga će biti vezano ako ne na majku, a ona odmahne rukom i izjavi: a šta ako MM i ja želimo otići u Pariz, nemogu je nikome iskrcati na čuvanje jer je vezana za moje cice.  :shock:  Pokušala sam joj objasniti i dalje ali uzalud.


Mi smo sa svojom klinkom putovali svuda, imala je pasoš već s 5 mjeseci. 
3* hura za dojenje!Kad si na putu nemaš nikakvih problema- majca dolje i ručak je poslužen!

----------


## Pliska

Baš tako! Dijete nije nikakva prepreka, a dojenje samo može olakšati situaciju  :D  I dan danas bi mi dobro došlo   :Grin:

----------


## Honey

Neke majke se ponašaju kao da im je netko na silu dao dijete u ruke. Pa i da ga nisu planirale, tko ga je nosio 9 mjeseci pod srcem? Teško mi je i pomisliti kako ih tek "uče" spavati, ili ona klasika "ne na ruke", pa nek plače u kindiću. Samo da se bebica ne veže za majku.

----------


## bobaibeba

Sve mame koje srećem ne doje nego "MU LIJEPO DAM FLAŠICU PA SPAVA CIJELU NOĆ"! Svima je to glavni komentar kad ja kažem da mi dojimo a one odmah kao iz topa,a ja ne,moj papa flašicu i spava cijelu noć.A ja odgovaram pa i moj spava cijelu noć prištekan na cicu  :D !
I naravno gledaju me tako sažalno i misle kako je ova luda.
A jedna mi je jučer ponosno rekla da je njezin na (kršitelj koda)u,kao ona je dojila neko vrijeme ali to je tako naporno i da neka ja i svom kupim (kršitelj koda) pa će mi biti lakše.I na to što ja još uvijek samo dojim s visoka je frknula nosom kao da ja nemam čime kupit to fino adaptirano,pa moje malo ciganče siroto samo cicu navlači jer nema mama za kaj drugo!!!
Žalosna sam što je ovakvih komentara u zadnje vrijeme više nego onih pozitivnih.Osim moje Honey,kad se nas dvije prošećemo s bebaćima,jedna drugoj se napričamo o našim jadnim dojenim bebama!

----------


## retha

Moja vlastita sestra je bas neki dan izjavila da je dojenje njoj fuj i da ce mi sise izgledati poslje ko dve vrečice čaja i da je ona prestala dojit nakon mjesec dana zato što joj se to gadilo. Nisam se htjela previše raspravljat ali to je zapravo tako žalosno. I nema šanse da pored nje dojim u javosti..kaže da će umrijet od srama i da bolje to tu ne radim jerbo su tu ljudi Balkanci(trenutno smo u Slavoniji). Zato ja stalno dojim ispred nečakinje i nadam se da ce maloj ostat ta lijepa slika u glavi: Teta i njena bebica kako zadovoljno ciki!  :Smile:

----------


## Honey

> jedna drugoj se napričamo o našim jadnim dojenim bebama!


A kad smo mi nemajke, štedimo na (kršitelj koda)u  :D 
Sigurno će nam klinci imati psihičkih traumi od dojenja i zato što stalno moraju biti sa svojim mamama.

----------


## MGrubi

mislim da je glavni razlog glupostima u vezi dojenja i porođaja što stižu iz medicinske struke to što žene-liječnice su se tek počele školovati prije 50-ak godina, stolječe muške dominacije u toj struci je ostavilo gadne posljedice. Ne mogu razumjeti ženski organizam i svu tu prirodnost potresanja hormonima. Moraju imati kontrolu, pa su lupetali glupost, i tako dugogodišnje lupetanje je prešlu u tzv "praksu" koja se teško iskorjenjuje. Dovoljno je pogledati S. Freuda , psihologa, koji nije mogao prihvatiti osječaj zvan majčinstvo, pa sva njegova razmišljanja u tom području faljivaju naveliko, samo iz razloga jer je to nešto što on ka muško nije bio sposoban osjetiti. 
inače iman alergiju na teorije kojima je objašnjenje: praksa, a pogotovo tradicija.

----------


## MGrubi

ja imam curicu od 3,5 mj, i jaaakoo sam zahvalna Rodi na svim obavijestma. Izborila sam se za rađanje na stolčiću, dojim... Svojoj curici sam samo dva put dala (kršitelj koda). nisam imala vremena za net prvih mjesec dana pa nisam ni znala za skokove u razvoju i da grčevi mogu biti posljedica moje prehrane mliječnim proizvodima, i onda sam našla vremena i našla informacije i sad smo super. Rodila se s 4kg a sad ima 8kg.
moja je mama  mene prestala dojiti tj. ja sam odbijala sisu sa 6 mj jer me počelo hraniti na bočicu u jaslicama pošto se mama morala vratiti na posao. Za razliko od mene  ona nije mogla naći informacije o zabuni bradavice, niti kako rješiti tu situaciju. Pričala mi je kako je plakala jer ja nisam htjela sisati... Ja ću svoje lane dojiti kolko god bude htjelo. Ne koristim niti dudu niti dudu varalicu. Dojim na zahtjev i kad mi dođu biseri sa savjetima da je trebam dojiti svakih 2-3 sata mrtvo-ladno im odgovorim da moja prabaka nije imala sat. Pa me malo zbunjeno gledaju.
Najbolja je patronažna koja me je savjetovala u vezi noćnog buđenja da je ne dojim neg joj dam čaja. Nisam joj ništa rekla samo sam je upitno pogledala (zar će mi biti lakše kuhati čaj u 3 sata ujutro nego li izvaditi sisu) pa je ona brzo rekla: a ako mi nije teško buditi se... Mislim, u 5 godina studiranja arhitekture sam mogla i više puta nespavati dan-dva radi predaje projekata (najzanimljivije je nakon drugo dana kad vam se sve uspori ka u nekom filmu, pravi zombi, nit razmišljat ne možete) , pa meni je 3-4 buđenja noću mačji kašalj.
 A što se tiče dužine dojenja i psihe: eno moja baka nepoznam samostalnije samosvjesnije osobe od nje koja je dojena (i njezine sestre i braća ukupno 9) sve do 5 godine,
Mislila sam da ću imati problema kod ćekanja na red za preglede jer je malena dojila svakih sat vremena, al moram priznat da mi nije problem podojiti je u čekaonici . malo se dam u kut a muž stane uz mene da blokira poglede onih koje bi to možda uzrujalo. 
mislim da bi bar kod pedijatara morali biti postavljene pregrade za one koje je sram dojiti u javnosti, kao što su postavljeni stolovi za previjanje.

----------


## buby

dakle, kakvih sve bisera ima
a mi  *seljakuše* to ne razumijemo  :Laughing:  

MGrubi tebi i tvojoj curici  :Love:

----------


## Vodenjak

Evo jedan današnji i to od moje mame. Kaže ona Marinu _Sad ćemo mi početi s jabukom pa mrkvom i nabraja ona ..._ Pitam ja nju, pa zašto, jel' možda nezadovoljna njegovim napredkom, jel' nešto nije u redu, s 3 mjeseca je imao 7100 g. A ona meni kaže _Ma ne, ja sam prezadovoljna, ali ipak moraš se i ti odmoriti, naporno je to, vidi se da si iscrpljena_   :Rolling Eyes:  Jadna ja, kako mi to samo teško pada što ga moram dojiti...

----------


## leonisa

MM- kad cemo vise uvesti taj caj? ja po xy-ti put velim- do 6mj. SAMO moje mlijeko!! pocnem cendrati da mi je dosta njegove sabotaze i pokusaja uvodjenja icega na flasicu, a on meni- pa ja to zbog tebe, da se ti odmoris, vidim kako si sva crknuta i kako svako malo dojis....
:rolingajs_smajl:
MM (opet) nakon sto je Lea odbila jesti iz flasice izdojeno mlijeko dok sam bila kod zubara- (ljutito i bijesno zove na mobitel) to si ti kriva! ti si je navikla samo na sisu!!!
:turborolingajs_smajl:

reko je da jedva ceka kasice...ne zna sta zeli!!  :Laughing:  

(misli da je malo ljubomoran, a vi?  :Smile:  )

----------


## Frida

Leonisa možda je malo ljubomoran, moj nikad nije dovodio u pitanje isključivo dojenje, dapače bio mi je najveća podrška, ali je svejedno svako malo pričao Ilo kako će "tebe tata hraniti kad malo narasteš"...
Epilog, nakon njenih gotovo osam mjeseci i mjesec dana dohrane: hranio ju je svega par puta jer ga ona doživljava kao veliku igračku, oboje se glupiraju i više hrane završi oko njih nego što ona pojede   :Laughing: !
Neku večer se probudila, donio ju je u boravak jer ju nije uspio uspavati i rekao "traži svoju cicu, pogle kako je tužna"! To je rekao taaako nježno da sam se ja skoro rasplakala.

----------


## retha

Meni danas prica mama da kako je mog buraza morala pocet nadohranijvat jerbo nije imala dovoljno mlijeka. A ja :?  Pa ju pitam da kako je to ona skuzila da nema mlijeka,a ona meni ful ozbiljno pocne tumacit- "Znas,pa cice su ti prvo velike kad su pune mlijeka i cim se one malo splosnu onda to unutra vise nema,odmah moras dati drugu cicu i tako je tvoj brat oba dvije uvijek pocicao i jos uvijek bio gladan". Predpostavljam da je jadno dijete plakalo.. Bas tuzno. Ja sam joj u par navrata pokusala neke stvari razjasnit ali i ona dalje ponekad u cudu zna pogledat moje male cike i pitat se da kako ja u tome uopce imam mlijeka.

----------


## josie

> mislim da bi bar kod pedijatara morali biti postavljene pregrade za one koje je sram dojiti u javnosti, kao što su postavljeni stolovi za previjanje.


trebale bi pregrade za one koje je sram biti kraj osobe koja doji u javnosti!

----------


## Arijana

> trebale bi pregrade za one koje je sram biti kraj osobe koja doji u javnosti!


 :D

----------


## dorena

uvijek sam se zgrazala na ljude koji komentiraju dojenje u javnosti (narocito muskarce),  i kazu kako je to fuj i KAKO ta mama to moze da je svi gledaju. a ti isti bleje u cure koje se kupaju u toplesima, oci im ispadaju na iste te cice koje su "na izvol'te".
zasto bi bilo sramota u javnosti dijete hraniti majcinim mlijekom, a nije sramota hraniti ga kravljim???  :Mad: 
ovo prvo je puno zdravije za dijete, a bogami i prirodnije   :Wink:  .

----------


## hrčkić

apropos mama koje su užasno ponosne na to da im se djeca hranjena formulom ne bude po noći, baš sam na godišnjici mature srela jednu takvu koja mi je sva ponosna to objavila te me sažalno pogledala kad sam rekla da dojim i da bih oko ponoći trebala doma. Dođe mi da takve .... da ne velim kaj. A i moja najbolja frendica mi je neki dan digla tlak kad me pitala, kaj ti se N. još uvijek budi dva puta po noći?! Ja je gledam i ne vjerujem. Mislim si, pa kaj mi je teško jednom-dvaput je nahraniti u polusnu, a bebica uživa i zdravo se hrani. Također, me samo šutke slušala kad sam joj rekla kak mi je dojenja sada još veći gušt nego prije, jer vidim kak i N. sada to doživljava nekako emotivnije. Pri čemu se kroz šutnju moglo razaznati da misli da sam skrenula.

----------


## MGrubi

ja mislim da bi se adaptirano mlijeko trebalo tretirati kao "izlaz u slučaju nužde" , zabranitit prodaju po dućanima, te da ga je moguće kupiti samo u ljekarnama uz predoćenje uputnice od pedijatra. Pa da vidimo onda kako bi se lako odustajalo od dojenja... 
Nije problem samo lijenost, neinformiranost, sebičnost, strah od slabog napretka... nego i laka dostupnost tog nadomjestka

----------


## Arijana

To bi bilo dobro kad bi pedijatri znali što rade, a ovako bi djelili recepte šakom i kapom  :/

----------


## džez

biser rodice mm-a od prije par dana (ima kćerkicu od 3 mj., od prvog dana na adaptiranom, uz 1-2 podoja dnevno mjesec ipo dana. od tada je skroz na adaptiranom.):

pa znaš, za mjesec ipo dana dobila je dovoljno za imunitet, a ona djeca koja dugo doje, kasnije ne vole pit (kravlje) mlijeko, pa sam htjela to prevenirati. ne znam, ako neće htjeti piti kravlje,... to mi je to nekak  :/ 

ni stariju curicu nije dojila jer joj je pedijatrica "savjetovala" da joj da adaptirano, pa se neće morati brinuti oko prirasta.

šokiralo me to obrazloženje, ali sam prešutila sve što sam imala za reći, jer mi je žena inače jako draga, pametna, a mislila sam, i informirana. očito nije.  :/

----------


## anchie76

> To bi bilo dobro kad bi pedijatri znali što rade, a ovako bi djelili recepte šakom i kapom  :/


Ja nekako mislim i kad bi to zaista bio slucaj, da bi jos uvijek manje djece zavrsilo na adaptiranom.

Jer i sada pedijatri mogu uputiti mamu da kupi adapt (uputnica niti ne treba), ali jos uz to, svaka mama koja imalo sumnja da dojenje ne ide ok moze otici u svaku trgovinu i kupiti adapt.

Vjerujem da kad bi se mama prije kupovine adapt morala obratiti pedijatru, da bi se vjerojatno naslo pedijatara koji bi rekli "Gospodjo, nista se ne brinite.  Nema veze sto vam okolina govori da vam je dijete gladno, vaga pokazuje da vase dijete savrseno dobiva na kilazi", i da bi u tom slucaju barem neke mame ipak dobile potvrdu da je sve ok i da djetetu adaptirano ne treba.

----------


## MGrubi

> To bi bilo dobro kad bi pedijatri znali što rade, a ovako bi djelili recepte šakom i kapom  :/


mislim da bi i njima trebalo uvesti bodovanje kao u mojoj struci: obavezno skkupljanje 200 bodova unutar 5god (bodovi se skupljaju dolaskom na seminare i predavanja) ili ponovno polaganje državnog ispita, pa bi bili itekako informirani,
možda još bolje da HZZ financira 50% adaptiranog pa bi pedijatri morali pravdati pripisivanje recepta za adaptirano

----------


## anchie76

> mislim da bi i njima trebalo uvesti bodovanje kao u mojoj struci: obavezno skkupljanje 200 bodova unutar 5god (bodovi se skupljaju dolaskom na seminare i predavanja) ili ponovno polaganje državnog ispita, pa bi bili itekako informirani,
> možda još bolje da HZZ financira 50% adaptiranog pa bi pedijatri morali pravdati pripisivanje recepta za adaptirano


Ako se ne varam (nek me ispravi netko ako sam u krivu) i oni imaju skupljanje bodova na seminarima.  Ali ajd pogodite tko organizira seminare?  Pa firme koje prodaju adaptirano.  Tako da doktori skupljaju bodove uceci o adaptiranom.  A seminari koji bi ih poducavali dojenju (koliko ja znam) ne postoje.

----------


## bera

ja nažalost dinu nisam dojila   :Crying or Very sad:  , jer je u prva dva mjeseca konstantno gubio na težini iako je skoro stalno bio na ciki, međutim javljam se jer  nedavno mi je prijateljica rodila djevojčicu i ja nju pitam imaš li mlijeka kaže imam i dojim, prije neki dan nazovem kaže jede flašicu ja je pitam pa što kada imaš mlijeka, kaže neka se dobro najede   :Sad:   i nakon 18 mjeseci kada pročitam vaše postove o dojenju strašno mi je teško što dinu nisam dojila i osjećam se kao da sam propustila nešto veliko, bez obzira koliko se trudim da to nadoknadim na druge načine praznina ostaje

----------


## MGrubi

> ja nažalost dinu nisam dojila   , jer je u prva dva mjeseca konstantno gubio na težini iako je skoro stalno bio na ciki,


iskreno se nadam da sljedeći put ćeš imati više sreće, 99% žena mogu dojiti bez problema, nažalost ti si upala u onih 1%.  Moja rođakinja je imala isti problem: beba stalno na ciki a ne dobiva dovoljo na težini (rodila je na carski) pa je morala dodavati, jedan dan odluči se izdojiti na pumpicu i izgleda da je imala problema s prohodnošću kanalića jer nakon toga dana bebica nije bila tako dugo na ciki, 20-ak min, i dobivala po 1kg mjesećno - bez adapt

 :Love:  tebi i tvojoj curici

----------


## MGrubi

[/quote]  Ali ajd pogodite tko organizira seminare?  Pa firme koje prodaju adaptirano.  Tako da doktori skupljaju bodove uceci o adaptiranom.  A seminari koji bi ih poducavali dojenju (koliko ja znam) ne postoje.[/quote]

pa zar to nije neka vrsta sukoba interesa, i zašto nema seminara o dojenju?! oni su nužni pogotovo za sve muške pedijatre

----------


## anchie76

> Moja rođakinja je imala isti problem: beba stalno na ciki a ne dobiva dovoljo na težini (rodila je na carski) pa je morala dodavati, jedan dan odluči se izdojiti na pumpicu i izgleda da je imala problema s prohodnošću kanalića jer nakon toga dana bebica nije bila tako dugo na ciki, 20-ak min, i dobivala po 1kg mjesećno - bez adapt


Kad dijete ne napreduje, (a moguce je da je na dojci stalno a svejedno ne napreduje), nije nuzno razlog da mama nema dovoljno mlijeka (eto primjer MGrubi frendice koja se izdajala).  Postoji puno puno razloga zasto beba ne bi dobivala na tezini, iako doji stalno - mozda je tehnika dojenja losa, mozda beba ima skraceni frenulum, mozda se pre cesto mijenjaju strane kod dojenja, mozda beba dobiva caj ili vodu, mozda ima problema s otpustanjem mlijeka, mozda..mozda....   u glavnom, mislim da vidite da nema instant rjesenja.  Treba sa svakom mamom osobno porazgovarati  i vidjeti gdje je problem i pokusati ga rijesiti.  Univerzalnog rjesenja nema jer je potencijalnih problema mali milion, i nemoguce je napamet reci zasto dijete nije napredovalo usprkos stalnom sisanju.

----------


## nelzi

Evo nekoliko bisera nase pedijatrice. (pre neki dan smo bili na kontroli)

1.Vaga ne meri preko 10kg, pa su nam tako i upisali tezinu u karton "preko 10kg". Dakle ne znam koliko je tezak. Ali, pedijatrica je zakljucila da je mnogo dobio od proslog puta (a prosli put, pre 2 meseca imao je 9950g) i rekla je da je S. preterano debeo.   :Mad: 

2.Na pitanje cime ga hranim, rekla sam da ga najvise dojim, a voce i povrce mu dajem kroz kasice koje  pravim (uz dodatak mesa povremeno, a palentu nisam pominjala). Kaze ona nama: da mu pothitno moram smanjit broj podoja na 2 u 24h, i da uvedem cajeve i sokice umesto preostalih dnevnih podoja a ako se nocu budi, da mu dam vodu. Bice nam tesko nekoliko dana, ali izdrzacemo. Moramo, inace cu ga navaditi i sisace do 7. godine  :Evil or Very Mad: 
3.Ako je ne poslusam, dete ce mi biti jako debelo i imace problema sa zdravljem. ( a ja mu niti dajem kekse, secer, masti, brasno...)
4. Taman sam joj se pohvalila da je poceo jesti i voce i povrce po 100g dnevno (jer je bio relativno probirljiv do skoro)  a ona meni na to isprica formulu koliko beba treba jesti.  :Rolling Eyes:   Pa ako ste raspolozene evo: Broj meseci bebe podeliti sa 2 ( kod nas je 9:2) i onda toliko velikih kašika čvrste hrane. Jedna velika ravna kašika ima 15g, pa kad se pomnoži sa onih 4,5 dobijem optimalan broj grama po obroku  a to je oko 70g, u nasem slucaju. Ono što maksimalno smem da mu dam, ako je možda malo više gladan, je 90g (br meseci x10, izraženo u gramima).   :Rolling Eyes:  

Tako da smo mi sada S. upisali na body building, da skine te masne naslage sve dok ne smanji broj kg do ispod 10kg, da bi se mogao uklopiti u nekakve tabele. A nema vise ni cicanja po noci, vec mu stoji jedna flasa pored krevetica pa on sam ustaje i sipa sebi u casu koliko mu treba.  :Laughing:

----------


## Mamasita

Ajme, odvalila sam na formulu.....koliko god zalosno to bilo...

----------


## MGrubi

moja curica ima 6mj, 10,8 kg i 75 cm, buckica je i prepuna energije, iskljucivo dojim, i doktorica nije rekla ništa nego da samo lijepo napreduje  :Smile:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Prijateljica mi je neki dan rekla da je njezina prijateljica (koju ja znam iz viđenja, rodila je 3 mjeseca prije mene) zgroženo komentirala moje dojenje ("još uvijek?!") i "stručno" ustanovila da je K. imao grčeve i plakao zbog mojeg "lošeg" mlijeka - njezina bebica bila je na adaptiranom od prvog dana, uvijek nasmijana, od prve noći spavala u komadu, presretna i zadovoljna!

Inače je u trudnoći pila (dvaput se baš napila, na vjenčanju i jednom ovako) i pušila i tvrdila kako bebi "ne bude niš" (beba je rođena tjedan dana nakon termina teška 2300).  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## MGrubi

a što se tiče nekih normativa , ima ih u tablici u zdravstvenoj knjižici djeteta i ona ih je prešišala u svim smjerovima ,

pa i moja sestra je bila buckica ka moja curica, a sad je skoro ka manekenka

----------


## Paulita

> zgroženo komentirala moje dojenje ("još uvijek?!") i "stručno" ustanovila da je K. imao grčeve i plakao zbog mojeg "lošeg" mlijeka


  :Mad:   x 10000!

----------


## retha

> Inače je u trudnoći pila (dvaput se baš napila, na vjenčanju i jednom ovako) i pušila i tvrdila kako bebi "ne bude niš" (beba je rođena tjedan dana nakon termina teška 2300).


Ajme sta bi tek bilo da ju je slucajno rodila prije termina! :shock:

----------


## Tiwi

Kad je beba Patrik imao 3 mjeseca ušao je u jednu od onih faza pojačane potražnje i cical je par dana svako malo, a moja mama je to onak usput ispričala svojoj poslodavki (ženi kod koje radi kao dadilja. Na to je gospođa rekla da sigurno imam slabo mlijeko   :Razz:   !!

Beba Patrik je u to vrijeme dakle s 3 mjeseca bio težak 7.330 kg i dug 61 cm . Dakle, sasvim dovoljno, pa čak i ako moje mlijeko nazovemo slabim. I uostalom, nakon par dana opet je sve bilo u nekom Patrikovom ritmu (ne brojim ni ne mjerim nego hranim bebu kad on to traži). 

Ono što mi najviše ide na živce što me pedijatrica (inače simpa i draga ženica) savjetuje kak treba bebici s 4 mjeseca počet davat voćni sok, a s 5 i voćne kašice.   :?

----------


## bobaibeba

A ja prekjučer na plaži razgovaram sa ljudima koji se dive Grgi kak je super beba i tako dođemo na razgovor o hrani i ja velim da ga uglavnom dojim,a ovo drugo papa onako usput.Oni su reagirali doslovno ovako : još ga dojiš?!?!? :shock: !!! kao da se radi u najmanju ruku o 15-godišnjem djetetu.
Ali,zato je bilo i puno pozitivnih komentara dok smo se dojili na plaži  :Grin:  !
A najbolji mi je mm u svemu tome,kad bilo tko nešto pita u vezi Grge,on sve okrene na dojenje i svima se hvali da on samo cica i da mu je to još uvijek glavna hrana!I tako je ponosan na to!!!

----------


## Irchi

Isključivo dojim, a moja šogorica po savjetu iz bolnice davala je čaj jer je mali imao žuticu. :shock: Jučer sam zvala svekrvu da joj javim kao Tin lijepo napreduje, a ona meni pa zašto mu ne daš malo čaja. A zašto? Pa tako da se ne nauči visit na sisi. 
Drago mi je da ne živi samnom pa stalno bi se svađale i oko bočice i oko dude.

----------


## Paulita

A ja se svaki put začudim kad čujem da je nekome lakše davati bočicu nego cicu. Poznanica ima malog od 5 mjeseci i kaže da je sva sretna što više ne doji jer joj je to bilo naporno (izdržala je jadna 2 mjeseca), stalno joj je visio na cici i ona nije mogla ništa raditi za sebe. A sad je stalno gladan, već mjesec dana mu daje rižolino (ali to nije dohrana) i sad mu mora početi davati kašice jer ne zna šta drugo da radi. Naime, stalno plače  i počeo je manje spavati radi toga što je gladan.

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Ja planiram isključivo dojenje od samog dolaska bebe na svijet :D i razgovaram sa susjedom i pita me jesam li nabavila bočice.
ja kažem da nisam jer mi ne trebaju, jer ću dojiti (jesam zadrta, ne ostavljam prostora ni neizostavnom ali...  :Grin:  ).
BISER: 
+Pa moraš bebi davati vode. Znaš kad se napiješ mlijeka, pa si žedna za sat-dva,
- Ne znam, ne pijem mlijeko.  :Wink:  
+Moraš davati vodice (ja se ne upuštam u polemiku s dvostrukom majkom, nego još naglasim da dobro da mi je rekla). Pazi da napraviš majušnu, majušnu rupicu na dudi od bočice, inače, ako je velika rupa, onda beba skuži da to samo curi i odbije ti sisu, jer se ulijeni ???
-Aaa
+Tako je ona (pokazuje na kćer) odbila sisu sa mjesec i pol, moje joj mlijeko bilo preslabo   :Rolling Eyes:   :Crying or Very sad:  , a skužila je da joj na bočicu super curi i da ne mora vući. I navečer joj daj _(kršitelj koda)_ da ti spava od 23 pa barem do 5, da se odmoriš.


Svaki komentar je suvišan  :Grin:

----------


## mašnica

Mi smo prošli godinu dana i dalje naravno dojimo i tko zna do kada ćemo  :Smile: 

Nego...nedavno komentar bliske mi osobe: on je još uvijek na prsima? Ja: da! on: Pa sad mu je već dosta dojenja, više mu ne treba...

Nisam niti htjela pitati zašto....ali živcira me od kuda uopče ljudima pravo tako nešto komentirati?
Umjesto da kaže pa super baš lijepo ili tako nešto...kao da mu dajem coca colu pa jadno dijete ovisno treba prestati  :Mad:

----------


## lukab

biser susjede s mora:
Luka ima 13 mjeseci
- zašto ne pije kozje mlijeko?
- zato što pije moje mlijeko
- to mu je preslabo sad, daj ti njemu kozje ili kravlje  :Shock: 
- ali nije on kozlić ili tele, nego mali čovjek, njemu je najzdravije moje...
- ma ne bulazni, to mu je slabo, vi mladi stalno nešto izmišljate   :Rolling Eyes: 
(tu sam upalila ignore mode   :Cool:   )

----------


## lady.x

Ja sam se jednom prilikom razbolela i prekinula dojenje zbog nekih lekova na 4 dana a onda se i kolicina mleka smanjila. Bila sam uporna i vratili se na dojenje. Bilo je jako tesko, a sve sto sam cula je da je to nemoguce i da ce beba sve vise i vise na flasicu a obrnuto ne moze. A onda kad se vratismo na dojenje stalno provera "Da nije dete ipak gladno". Mali je samo sisajuci dosao do 9 kg za 4.5 meseca, e tu prestaju price da nema dosta mleka i krecu ovog tipa "Mleko ti je prejako, prekidaj dojenje, stavi dete na dijetu..." 
A kad cujem zene koje su ostale bez mleka bas u vreme nekog skoka i kojima je neverovatno svako dojenje preko 3 meseca (u mojoj okolini ima dosta takvih), neverovatno mi da ne zele nikakav savet... 
I, da, vecina je odustala zbog toga sto beba jede na manje od 3 sata, to je njima odmah znak da mleko "ne valja". Ja sam iskreno retko cula da beba koja iskljucivo sisa na zahtev jede na 3-4 sata. Isto "budi ti se nocu? ne valja ti mleko"

----------


## mimi 25

Evo jedna glupost od moje PATRONAZNE (zamislite) u vezi poznanice koja ima blizance:
"Blizanci se ne mogu dojiti. Neke mame imaju jedva mlijeka za jedno dijete, a blizanci ce sigurno biti gladni ako ih se samo doji".

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Moja cura je 2 i pol godine...i još cica...i neće tako skoro prestati..odustala sam od odvikavanja, ali kad nas netko vidi tj.kad se ona popne u krilo i uzme svoju cicu reakcije su   :Shock:  više ni ne pamtim sve izjave koje sam čula, a bilo ih je...samo se nasmijem i kažem da će ona tako do škole  :Laughing: nakon toga više ništa ne komentiraju  :Cool:

----------


## winnerica

> Moja cura je 2 i pol godine...i još cica...i neće tako skoro prestati..odustala sam od odvikavanja, ali kad nas netko vidi tj.kad se ona popne u krilo i uzme svoju cicu reakcije su   više ni ne pamtim sve izjave koje sam čula, a bilo ih je...samo se nasmijem i kažem da će ona tako do škole nakon toga više ništa ne komentiraju


Tak je i s mojom L.! A još kad čuju da dojim obje cure u isto vrijeme, zinu AAAAA od čuuuudaaa!!!  :Smile:  "pametnjakovići"...

----------


## flopica

> Evo jedna glupost od moje PATRONAZNE (zamislite) u vezi poznanice koja ima blizance:
> "Blizanci se ne mogu dojiti. Neke mame imaju jedva mlijeka za jedno dijete, a blizanci ce sigurno biti gladni ako ih se samo doji".


 :Laughing:  e pa svašta!

----------


## Smajlich

Meni je nedavno jedna poznanica rekla da ona ne misli dojiti na zahtjev, (beba ima mjesec dana), jer "je mali stalno na sisi, a ona treba vremena i za sebe , a i za starijeg sina". Rješenje je da se zasad izdaja, pa muž daje malome, a "čim nestane mlijeka, morat će prijeći na AD". Buljila sam u nju baš ko tele u šarena vrata, nisam znala dal da se smijem ili šta?? Pokušala sam joj štagod objasniti, ali ubrzo sam odustala. Prvo nije dojila, jer je mlijeko bilo loše/slabo/ prozirno  :Rolling Eyes: 
 E, da...prvo pitanje joj je bilo "kako uspijevam još dojiti svog R. Već mu je 10mj!!!"  :Shock:

----------


## lady.x

Mene juce zove priajteljica (koja, btw nema dece ali joj svi u okruzenju imaju dece, pa je kao iskusnija od mene koja imam dete) i pita da li mali sisa jos (beba mi ima 5.5 meseci), ja kazem da, a ona cuti. Pa nastavi "Imas mleka?", ja kazem "Valjda imam, cim se ne buni". "A valja li ti mleko?", ja opet da nisam probala. I onda resim da joj objasnim neke stvari da bi ona meni "Ma daj pusti me filozofiranja". Kad bude rodila dete ona ce slusati savete tih zena koje su prestale dojiti jer je mleko slabo i sta znam.. a ja filozofiram a uspesno dojim do sada. I tu se nista ne moze uciniti.

----------


## lady.x

A da dodam da sam cula da se kod nas na jednoj obuci trudnica jos uvek predaje kako se zena mora izdajati nakon svakog podoja od pocetka da bi obezbedila dovoljnu kolicicnu mleka bebi kad poraste.

----------


## hrčkić

Dojim sina sada već 21 mjesec i planiram nekako privesti kraju dojenje ove jeseni. 
Biser moje sveki od neki dan, inače liječnica u mirovini, podigla troje djece i inače jako draga, ali eto... Uglavnom, došla sam iz Zgb na more, a klinci su već bili dolje dva dana s mm, i ja na dolasku kažem da idem podojiti N. jer će mi inače cicke eksplodirati, a ona će meni s istinskim čuđenjem: "A ti još imaš mlijeka?!" (a zna da ga dojim), ja u još većem čudu zbog pitanja velim da naravno imam mlijeka, a ona će: "A ja sam mislila da on to vuče na prazno, da nemaš više mlijeka!" 
I kaj više reći....

----------


## mašnica

I u mom selu se čude da još dojim, maleni je 14mj. pa komentiraju da je njemu već dosta, ne treba mu više, ionak već sve jede... mda...što ih briga....

----------


## Linda

Meni se s trećim više nitko ni ne čudi, niti komentiraju. Ili ja to više ne čujem.

----------


## Mamy-Lory...

Uh, imam i ja bisera, kad su mi prijateljice došle u posjetu, i vidjele da dojim moju L. pitale su me šta je "kriza2 kao da se davno dojilo djecu, sad je in dati im bočicu, kao slađe su sa bočicom :0 Inače imaju 19 god, kao i ja, i sve me strah šta kad postanu mame... i onda su mi počele pričat kako če mi se cice objesit i šta ja znam... Ma grozno, hvala Bogu da ja imam još uvijek mlijeka i da moja L. i sad sa 8. mjeseci i dalje sisa i do 10 puta na dan :D Nek komentiraju koliko hoće, ja ču izgledati sa dvadeset ko baba, obješenih sisa i trbuha, a ne one, ali ja znam zašto ču tako izgledat, i da mi je dijete zdravo  :Smile:

----------


## Linda

Mamy-Lory... baš je lijepo pročitati da tako mlada osoba ima tako razvijenu svijest o dojenju.
Što se tiče izgleda dojki, slobodno reci prijateljicama da to nema veze s dojenjem, već da se dojke mijenjaju u trudnoći, pa će svaka od njih, kad jednom postane mama, dojila ili ne, imati dojke ovakve ili onakve prvenstveno zahvaljujući genetskoj predispoziciji, upornosti u vježbanji ili čemu već..

I nisu baš nešto in, za razliku od tebe.
In je povratak prirodnom, zdravom, in je biti osvješten i informiran.  :Wink:

----------


## koksy

Ja prekjucer dobila savjet da, posto je malac stalno na sisi, sigurno imam slabo mlijeko i moram mu malo poprziti brasna i to umjesati u kravlje mlijeko i dati mu...  :Rolling Eyes: 
Najgore je sto je zena koja mi je to rekla relativno mlada...probala sam ju uvjerit da nema slabog mlijeka ali njen stav je cvrst...nazalost...

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Što joj nisi rekla da taj recept isproba sama, pa ako je ne zaboli stomak, ti ćeš sebi napraviti i pojesti  :Laughing:

----------


## Mamy-Lory...

Linda  :Kiss:  u trudnoći sam se raspitivala o svemu i svačemu, i dojenju i ostalom, i to na vašem forumu... Isto tako mi se čude kad kažem da Lorena neče u hodalicu makar ima VEČ 8 mj. i nemože jest pečeno janj, smoki, i gluposti... ali eto sto ljudi,,, Neka pričaji, i svekrva kaže da sam pala s marsa i da ja nisam jož za biti mama jel kao izmišljam i dijete mi gladuje :D A Ona je savršena beba, a md se slaže s mojim odgojem, još samo da preselimo u naš stančić i zaaaboli nas  :Smile:

----------


## Lotta

*Mamy-Lory...*, teškjo je boriti se protiv struje, ali ti vidiš svoju bebu i znaš što je za nju najbolje. Zapravo to je i nekakva zdrava logika i kad bi se, ti  što uvijek pametuju, malo odmaknuli i razmislili skužili bi i oni, samo što je teško neke ukorijenjene stavove i navike mijenjati nakon mnogo godina.... Ne daj se!! :Love:

----------


## koksy

Mama-Lory, moj odgovor na sve te "pametne" savjete je: "vi ste svoje dijete podigli i odgojili kako ste najbolje znali, pustite mene da i ja to radim sa svojim" Tu obicno bude kraj rasprave jer moj ton ne dozvoljava daljnje komentare. Uzalud je nekome, pogotovo starijima, objasnjavati. Samo ces se izivcirati a postici neces nista.

----------


## a72

i mi sa 14 mjeseci se srecemo sa tim "jos doji???? " i td, ali i sa dosta pozitivnih komentara. 
 sestra mm, majka troje djece, od pocetka mi ispira mozak, te sto ne dajem vodu, caj, grah se daje od 3. mjeseca i sl.  Od kad smo poceli svasta da jedemo (jer ona bi cesto uvaljivala ovo ono, a ja bih rekla  :No-no:   ) njen komentar je: eto vidis da je gladan bio, vidis kako hoce sve (dok njena odrasla djeca jedu mozda ukupno tri namirnice i jako su izbirljivi ), kako bih ti ga ja udebljala za tri dana itd... ( na sto njena cerka koluta ocima jer cura citav zivot kuburi sa viskom kg ).
ali meni je drugo dijete, prelezala sam te djecije bolesti (komantare) , i sad se samo smjeskam , i radim kako mislim da treba. objasnjavati uglavnom nema smisla, ali ko me pita rado objasnim ono sto znam o dojenju i dohrani.

----------


## klaudija

L ima već 20 mjeseci i ne da doji nego se i sama poslužuje. 
neki dan smo bili kod mojih i naravno L navlači majicu i izvlači sisu, 
mama se smije i skomentira kako joj je skroz čudno da tako velika još doji, ko malo majmunče  :Rolling Eyes: , 
da pod hitno moram prestat s dojenjem  :Shock: 

I šta da čovjek na to kaže!? Čudim se kako smo i uspjele s obzirom na tone takvih komentara od početka.

----------

